#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-24
<vubuntor247> Chao anh em trong dien dan!
<vubuntor247> Mot buoi sang an lanh
<vubuntor247> minh vao thang van de luon nhe!
<vubuntor247> minh moi cai u 10.04 ma tren mang thay nguoi ta noi!
<vubuntor247> ubuntu 10.04 tu nhan driver card man hinh intel
<vubuntor247> nhung minh lam theo cach may ban y nhung khong thay gi
<vubuntor247> mong moi nguoi giup do
<vubuntor247> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557438/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor137> cac ban oi giup minh voi!
<anyoneofus> !ask | vubuntor137
<ubot2> vubuntor137: Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor137> ban sang ben nay doc giup minh nhe! http://paste.ubuntu.com/557463/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<anyoneofus> vubuntor137: bạn chỉnh lại cái Monitor Preference chưa?
<vubuntor137> chinh roi
<CoconutCrab> lại độ phân giải trên intel hả?
<vubuntor137> minh dang cho cau tra loi cua cac ban day!
 * CoconutCrab vào sau, không biết :3
<vubuntor137> !!!!!!!
<vubuntor137> minh dang cho cau tra loi cua cac ban day!
<vubuntor137> giup minh di!
 * CoconutCrab còn chả biết vấn đề là gì
<vubuntor137> sao khong biet van de gi? la sao
<CoconutCrab> thì vào sau biết kiểu gì? :-\
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor137> day ban doc di:http://paste.ubuntu.com/557463/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<CoconutCrab> ngại tra xorg quá :-<
<vubuntor137> co phai xorg dau ?
<CoconutCrab> đấy là vấn đề của xorg
<CoconutCrab> màn hình LCD?
<vubuntor137> uh man LCD
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<CoconutCrab> vậy là 60Hz chứ sao lại 75 Hz nhỉ?
<vubuntor137> ben win minh chinh duoc ma
<CoconutCrab> rồi, cho xin nội dung của /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<vubuntor137> minh tuong ban 10.04 khong dung file xorg nua
<vubuntor137> file xorg cua minh trang tron
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor137> co gi dau ma xem
<CoconutCrab> vậy cho nội dùng của thư mục xorg.conf.d trong đó
<vubuntor137> no trong lam gi co noi dung!
<CoconutCrab> thư mục
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<CoconutCrab> đọc lại cái tên
<CoconutCrab> nếu không có gì thì
<vubuntor137> AH thu muc chua file xorg y?
<CoconutCrab> cho xin nội dung của file /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<anyoneofus> CoconutCrab: :D
<vubuntor137> Day:http://paste.ubuntu.com/557480/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<CoconutCrab> (II) intel(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)
<CoconutCrab> (II) intel(0): Modeline "1360x768"x59.8   84.75  1360 1432 1568 1776  768 771 781 798 -hsync +vsync (47.7 kHz)
<CoconutCrab> cái driver intel này hài phẹt
<CoconutCrab> (II) intel(0): Output VGA1 using initial mode 1024x768
<vubuntor137> sao lai hai?
<vubuntor137> giup minh di
<CoconutCrab> hmmm
<CoconutCrab> lâu lắm rồi chả sờ vào món này, đễ nhớ đã
<CoconutCrab> thử cái này
<CoconutCrab> sudo dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<CoconutCrab> rồi log out ra vào lại xem
<nobawk> hờ hờ
<nobawk> cái này chắc chưa chỉnh lại độ phân giải roài
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> gõ cái này xem
<nobawk> hoặc là xorg config sai
<CoconutCrab> xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280X1024
<nobawk> có chỗ hsync out of range kìa
<vubuntor137> uh de minh lam thu xem! khong duoc vao hoi cac ban tiep!
<nobawk> hềnh như bạn này bị từ lâu lẩulầu lâu rồi vẫn hỏi :3
<nobawk> tưởng bỏ ubuntu đi xài windows roài chứ
<nobawk> mà bị hsync out of range kìa :3
<vubuntor171> cac ban oi minh lai vao day:
<vubuntor171> lenh nay dung co lam duoc gi dau! sudo dpkg-reconfigure -phigh xserver-xorg
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> vậy gõ cái này
<CoconutCrab> xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280X1024
<vubuntor171> chimanh@ubuntu:~$ xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280X1024 xrandr: cannot find mode 1280X1024
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> xrandr
<CoconutCrab> rồi paste ra đây
<vubuntor171> http://paste.ubuntu.com/557483/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<CoconutCrab> hmm
<nobawk> chắc đi sửa cái lỗi hsync out of range kia là sẽ đc
<CoconutCrab> gõ cvt 1280 1024
<CoconutCrab> rồi copy kết quả ra đây
<nobawk> đã chỉnh cái i915.modeset=0 chưa?
<CoconutCrab> EDID của monitor bị chim cò thì phải
<vubuntor171> # 1280x1024 59.89 Hz (CVT 1.31M4) hsync: 63.67 kHz; pclk: 109.00 MHz Modeline "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<CoconutCrab> okay, rồi
<CoconutCrab> giờ gõ thế này
<CoconutCrab> xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync +vsync
<CoconutCrab> rồi gõ xrandr --addmode VGA 1280x1024
<CoconutCrab> và cuối cùng
<CoconutCrab> af
<CoconutCrab> cái trên thiếu
<CoconutCrab> xrandr --addmode VGA1 1280x1024
<CoconutCrab> rồi cuối là
<CoconutCrab> xrandr --output VGA1 --mode 1280X1024
<vubuntor171> xrandr: cannot find mode "1280x1024"
<CoconutCrab>  kết quả của lệnh nào đấy?
<vubuntor171> tren lenh cuoi
<CoconutCrab> à
<CoconutCrab> xrandr --addmode VGA1 1280X1024
<CoconutCrab> thử lại xem
<vubuntor171> van the
<CoconutCrab> thế cái newmode ra gì?
<vubuntor171> newmode la cai gi vay?
<CoconutCrab> xrandr --newmode "1280x1024_60.00"  109.00  1280 1368 1496 1712  1024 1027 1034 1063 -hsync  +vsync
<vubuntor171> go vao enter chang thay gi
<CoconutCrab> gõ xrandr rồi paste ra đây xem
<nobawk> phải xem cái output có đúng là VGA1 hay ko
<nobawk> biết đâu nó lại là LDS1 thì sao 3
<vubuntor171> ah cai newmode go lai xuot hien cai nay  http://paste.ubuntu.com/557484/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> thua
<CoconutCrab> đổi ca
<vubuntor171> cai tren nghi la the nao vay ban?
<CoconutCrab> thêm mode vào
<CoconutCrab> nobawk: chỉ hộ cái nomodeset đi
<CoconutCrab> :3
<vubuntor171> nomodeset o grub phai khong?
<vubuntor171> cac ban xem the nao:http://paste.ubuntu.com/557487/
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<CoconutCrab> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT=”quiet splash”
<CoconutCrab> thay cái đó bằng
<CoconutCrab> GRUB_CMDLINE_LINUX_DEFAULT="quiet splash i915.modeset=0"
<nobawk> chỉ roài đó
<nobawk> chỉ từ hôm qua roài :|
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor171> minh sudo update-grub khong duoc!
<CoconutCrab> báo là?
<vubuntor171> sudo: update-grup: command not found
<nobawk> viết sai
<nobawk> roài
<CoconutCrab> olo
<vubuntor171>  sudo update-grup
<vubuntor171>  sudo update-grub
<vubuntor171> dung rui
<vubuntor171> update duoc grub roi thi lam gi tiep theo day may ban?
<CoconutCrab> khởi động lại máy coi
<vubuntor171> neu khong duoc thi lam the nao?
<CoconutCrab> còn cách nữa nhưng mà lằng nhằng
<CoconutCrab> đại thể config lại xorg.conf
<vubuntor171> chi not di
<CoconutCrab> thì đấy
<CoconutCrab> lên mạng tìm config xorg.conf
<vubuntor171> cai y minh co mot ban nhung cau hinh nhu the thi
<vubuntor171> man hinh login vao to tuong
<CoconutCrab> chi tiết thì lâu lắm rồi không sờ vào
<CoconutCrab> quên òi
<CoconutCrab> mà cũng không muốn sơ
<vubuntor171> the chinh man hinh login the nao cho no binh thuong duoc
 * CoconutCrab quên rồi
<CoconutCrab> hehe
<vubuntor171> Potay!
<vubuntor171> thui may ban giup nhiu rui thank you very much
<CoconutCrab> eheh
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: vẫn ko đc à
<nobawk> màn hình login to thì ko có gì lạ
<nobawk> vì tắt modesetting đi roài mà
<CoconutCrab> dunno
<vubuntor388> cac ban cho minh hoi: tai sao minh hong chay duoc run in terminal trong ubuntu 10.10 vay?
<vubuntor678> vubuntor388: chạy file hay chạy lệnh vậy bạn ?>
<vubuntor388> chay file binh thuong y
<nobawk> có phải file nào cũng run đc đâu?
<vubuntor678> chmod 777 file đó lên
<vubuntor678> rồi dán đướng dẫn file đó vào terminal
<vubuntor388> ban 10.04 minh run gia lap giao dien mac van duoc ma
<nobawk> ờ hớ
<nobawk> thế ko rõ
<vubuntor678> vubuntor388: vậy mua máy mác đi
<vubuntor678> chơi gui của mac khống sợ apple kiện hả :P
<vubuntor388> anh em mac ao gia co bi gi dau
<vubuntor388> huong chi dung ban lau
<vubuntor388> noi chung anh chi minh lam sao cho no chay terminal day!
<yell0w> heh :)
<vubuntor678> !hi
<ubot2> Chào bạn!
<vubuntor362> các bác cho em hỏi tý
<vubuntor362> khi em tải phần mềm ubuntu về
<vubuntor362> em chạy đoạn lênh sau toàn ko đc
<vubuntor362> ./configure make make install
<vubuntor362> lệnh make bị lỗi
<v0ld3m0rt> vubuntor362: chạy từng lệnh 1 thui
<vubuntor362> vâng
<v0ld3m0rt> ./configure
<v0ld3m0rt> make rồi đến make install
<vubuntor362> em chạy lệnh ./configure
<vubuntor362> thực hiện đc
<vubuntor362> tiếp đến lệnh make thì báo ko tìm thấy
<vubuntor362> em cài đặt ubuntu và cài hết các phần mềm rồi
<v0ld3m0rt> vậy xóa cái file, thư mục vùa xả nén đó đi,
<v0ld3m0rt> xả nén lại, chạy lại từ đầu xem
<vubuntor362> cũng ko đc bác ah
<v0ld3m0rt> mà dùng ubuntu, debian thì nhè apt, aptitude, packager manager mà chiến
<vubuntor362> em thử mấy phần mềm rồi
<v0ld3m0rt> đỡ mất thời gian
<v0ld3m0rt> phàn mềm gì mới được chứ ?
<vubuntor362> em muốn ghi thành file ảnh
<v0ld3m0rt> trên wiki có đanh sách phần mềm tương ứng rồi mà
<vubuntor362> để em cài trên các máy có cấu hình khác nhau
<v0ld3m0rt> ghi cái gì thành file ảnh chứ ?
<vubuntor362> các bác cho em hỏi có cách nào ghi thành file iso đc không ạ
<v0ld3m0rt> thử k3b đi
<vubuntor362> kiểu như tạo file ghost ở win xp ạ
<v0ld3m0rt> nhưng k3b có trong kde, qt
<vubuntor362> bác nói rõ hơn đc không ạ
<v0ld3m0rt> ghost ubuntu à ?
<vubuntor362> vâng
<vubuntor362> tại em phải cài trên 30 mấy tính ở cơ quan em
<vubuntor362> em cài từ đĩa mất gần 1 tiếng mới đc 1 máy
<v0ld3m0rt> vubuntor362: partimage bác thử xem
<v0ld3m0rt> nó dùng cũng giống như ghost,
<vubuntor362> vậy ah
<_Tux_> vubuntor362: cài một máy
<v0ld3m0rt> true image cũng dùng cho linux, ubuntu được,
<_Tux_> rồi dd cái HDD này sang HDD kia
<_Tux_> nếu cùng cấu hình
<_Tux_> thế cho nhanh
<vubuntor362> ko cùng cấu hình mới khổ
<vubuntor362> tại ở cơ quan thì nhiều đời máy lắm
<v0ld3m0rt> nhưng đừng dùng norton ghost của norton gì gì đó trong hiren't boot, nó k0 chơi với mã mở
<vubuntor362> vậy ah
<v0ld3m0rt> vubuntor362: nhiều đời máy nhưng có dùng chung 1 hệ điều hành k0 ?
<_Tux_> vubuntor362: vậy thì *hên xui*
<vubuntor362> em cũng google rồi
<vubuntor362> nhưng mà thấy ít nói về cái ghost ubuntu này
<_Tux_> vubuntor362: Ubuntu đêk ai gọi cái đó là ghost cả
<_Tux_> mà hơn nữa GHOST là cái gì
<_Tux_> con ma à
<_Tux_> :))
<v0ld3m0rt> vubuntor362: ghost4linux cũng dùng được, thử systemrescuecd đi
<v0ld3m0rt> _Tux_: yep :))
<vubuntor362> vâng
<vubuntor362> thanks bác nhau
<Jarakidis> xài kickstart cho dễ, nếu có Boot Rom
<v0ld3m0rt> ?
<v0ld3m0rt> seo vẫn nạnh nhở ?
<vubuntor853> cho mình hỏi cái mình cài win & ubuntu nhưng sử dụng 1 thời gian thì net hok vào dc. parttion phân chia win, ubuntu & line-wap đều là primary, và 1 ổ chứa dữ liệu logic
<afterlastangel> chịu
<_Tux_> vubuntor853: nếu bình thường bị vậy
<_Tux_> có đổ cho xài Ubuntu hem :D
<vubuntor853> có
<vubuntor853> nhưng sau đó xoá đi 1 trong 2 cái thì sử dụng bt
<nobawk> đã thử tắt cái power management đi chưa?
<nobawk> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> !network-pm is <reply> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<ubot2> I'll remember that, nobawk
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<ntsasng> !bot
<ubot2> Hahaha ... Ta là Bụt đây ! Vì sao con khóc ?
<ntsasng> mọi người  ơi
<ntsasng> :D
<ntsasng> sao máy tớ trong tmp ko còn lưu các tempre files nữa nhỉ
<ntsasng> ?
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-25
<vubuntor349> cho minh hoi mot chut
<vubuntor349> may minh cai Ubuntu xong nhung ko co tieng thi lam the nao
<nobawk> vubuntor349: máy laptop hay desktop?
<nobawk> vubuntor349: đã chỉnh volumn lên hết cỡ chưa?
<gemiBot> Chào buổi sáng!, Tôi là gemiBot!
<gemiBot> Chào buổi sáng!, Tôi là gemiBot!
<vubuntor882> có ai giúp mình ko?
<_Tux_> !ák
<ubot2> Factoid 'k' not found
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor882> cài ubuntu có cần phải có windows xp hay gì không? mình thấy hướng dẫn cài đặt phải có windows sẵn, mình có windows sẵn ko cài được, mình cài bản Ubuntu 11.04 Natty Narwhal bản này bị lỗi ko cài được đúng ko?
<_Tux_> vubuntor882: Cài Ubuntu có hay không có Windows trong máy cũng không liên quan !
<_Tux_> vubuntor882: Bản Ubuntu 11.04 đang phát triển
<_Tux_> chưa Released chính thức, không nên sử dụng !
<vubuntor882> mình đang xài win 7 chia 1 primary và 1 logical chứa dữ liệu, giờ mình xóa primary cài ubuntu được ko bạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor882: được
<_Tux_> nên sử dụng bản 10.10 hoặc 10,04 để cài đặt
<_Tux_> theo hướng dẫn ở đây
<_Tux_> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor882> liệu có mất dữ liệu phân vủng logical ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor882: còn tùy vào bạn làm có cẩn thận khônh
<_Tux_> nếu nhỡ tay chuyện mất dữ liệu là bình thường
<_Tux_> cũng tương tự cài Windows thôi
<vubuntor882> kubuntu đẹp hơn ubutunđúng ko bạn
<vubuntor882> cấu hình máy mình cũng khá
<vubuntor882> nhưng amd liệu có xài tốt ko?
<_Tux_> vubuntor882: Kubuntu sử dụng giao diện KDE *hào nhoáng* hơn
<_Tux_> nhưng ít người dùng hơn
<_Tux_> bạn sẽ ít có hỗ trợ hơn và phải tự tìm hiểu nhiều
<_Tux_> Ubuntu sử dụng GNOME dễ thao tác và làm quen với người dùng mới
<_Tux_> chạy *nhẹ nhàng* hơn KDE và có nhiều người sử dụng hơn
<_Tux_> vubuntor882: amd64 là kí hiệu của phiên bản 64bot
<_Tux_> bit
<_Tux_> chip Intel hay AMD không liên quan
<_Tux_> chỉ cần hỗ trợ 64bit là cái được
<_Tux_> nên sử dụng bản 64bit nếu có > 4G RAM
<vubuntor882> ram mình có 2 gb thôi mình xài bản i386 đc ko?
<_Tux_> vubuntor882: ok
<vubuntor882> down bản kubuntu ở đâu bạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor882: đó là mình nói trước rồi nhá
<_Tux_> nếu sau này khó dùng abc gì gì đó
<_Tux_> khỏi trách
<_Tux_> :)
<_Tux_> .g kubuntu download
<coderphenny> _Tux_: http://www.kubuntu.org/getkubuntu
<bksupybot> Title: Get Kubuntu | Kubuntu (at www.kubuntu.org)
<vubuntor882> cho hỏi tại sao bản ubuntu có 1 đĩa cd? redhat cũng của linux mà hình như nó đến 6 hay 7 cd lận
<vubuntor882> tại sao nặng dữ vậy bạn
<_Tux_> vubuntor882: RedHat là một distro Linux
<_Tux_> chứ không phải *của* Linux
<_Tux_> vubuntor882: nó nặng vì nó đầy đủ tất cả đống phần mềm trong mấy cái đó
<_Tux_> (giống Debian)
<vubuntor882> bản kubuntu khó xài ubuntu hả bạn?
<vubuntor882> tại sao vậy?
<_Tux_> vubuntor882: dùng thử thì biết
<_Tux_> mỗi cái phong cách rieng
<_Tux_> dùng nhiều thì quen
<_Tux_> nhưng với người mới chuyển đổi thì có cảm nhận vậy
<vubuntor882> xài ubuntu có mount với partition định dạng ntfs ko bạn?
<_Tux_> vubuntor882: tại sao không :D
<vubuntor882> cám ơn nhiều
<vubuntor882> bạn ơi cho hỏi bản kubuntu cd và dvd khác nhau chỗ nào vậy
<vubuntor882> sao bản cd co 700mb và bản dvd đến 4gb lận
<_Tux_> hỏi như đúng rồi
<_Tux_> CD thì chăng 700M
<_Tux_> và DVD thì chẳng 4G
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor882> ặc
<vubuntor882> dvd 4,5gb lận
<vubuntor882> ý mình nói nếu cd thì tai sao ko 3,4 đĩa
<vubuntor882> mà chính xác thì 698mb ah
<_Tux_> ...
<vubuntor882> mà bản dvd đến 3.9gb
<vubuntor882> có phải bản cd ko bao gồm Live ko bạn
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu-vn DVD ubuntu và cd
<coderphenny> _Tux_: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=78&t=2675
<bksupybot> Title: Distribution Release: Debian GNU/Linux 5.0 - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor882: làm ơn đọc kĩ Beginner Guide
<_Tux_> mình nhớ là chúng mình đã nói ở trong đó
 * _Tux_ nản với những câu hỏi kiểu này ...
<vubuntor882> ặc
<vubuntor882> cám ơn nhiều ko làm phiền nữa để nghiên cứu rồi có j hỏi lại sau
<vubuntor882> thanks
<vubuntor948> hello everybody
<vubuntor948> co anh/chi nao install office tren ubuntu chua? Cho minh tham khao voi nhe. Minh co install Office 2k7 tren Ubuntu
<vubuntor948> nhung chi co Winword va Excel 2007 la run duoc
<vubuntor948> con PowerPoint 2007 khong chay dc. No bao loi can phai repair
<_Tux_> vubuntor948: Ubuntu thì dùng M$O là gì ?
<_Tux_> sử dụng OOO hoặc LibO đi
<_Tux_> còn muốn dùng M$O thì xài máy ảo
<_Tux_> hoặc Windows -> hết
<vubuntor404> hi all
<vubuntor404> anyone help me/
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<_Tux_> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<vubuntor404> i need a gal! tonight!
<vubuntor404> :d
<vubuntor404> anyone can help?
<vubuntor404> Mrtux!
<vubuntor404> ?
<vubuntor913> 222
<n2i> 3
<n2i> Spam! o_0
<vubuntor404> he leaved already!
<_Tux_> fsck
<_Tux_> giúp gì thì nói ra
<_Tux_> abc loằng ngoằng vãi
<n2i> =))
<vubuntor404> i need a gal tonith!
<vubuntor404> i need a gal tonitht!
<_Tux_> đệt
 * _Tux_ ếu hiểu Tiếng Anh
<vubuntor404> wat dek?
<vubuntor404> kakka
<vubuntor404> kukumalu ne
<vubuntor404> lâu quá ko thăm mọi người!
<_Tux_> vubuntor404: lol
<_Tux_> cứ giả vờ để trêu ae
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor404> hi
<vubuntor404> dạo này thế nào?
<vubuntor404> nhiều mem mới ko?
<vubuntor404> vẩn support ah?
<_Tux_> vubuntor404: thì vẫn support thôi
<_Tux_> nào hứng thì trả lời
<_Tux_> tại đôi khi đông
<_Tux_> mà toàn những câu hỏi hỏi mãi rồi
<vubuntor404> oh
<vubuntor404> hiểu!
<vubuntor404> HN lạnh lắm ah?
<vubuntor404> nào anh ra
<vubuntor404> làm bữa chè chén nhờ
<_Tux_> vubuntor404: 0k
<_Tux_> tết anh ra hả
 * _Tux_ đang 10 độ này lạnh lắm
<_Tux_> vubuntor404: đề nghị anh send 500đ nắng trong đó ra
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor404> èo
<vubuntor404> lạnh thế!
<vubuntor404> chú đi làm chưa?
<vubuntor404> hay còn học
<_Tux_> vubuntor404: em vẫn học mà
<_Tux_> chắc lận đận cỡ 2 năm nữa mới mò ra được
<vubuntor404> éc
<vubuntor404> này mát mẻ lắm
<vubuntor404> hay nam tiến cái nhợ
<vubuntor939> cho hoi kubuntu sao ko setting sound card 5.1 duoc vay?
<kakahoho> Em vừa mới xóa icon của LibreOffice trong Main Menu. Em đã thử xóa đi cài lại LibreOffice nhưng icon vẫn không hiện ra.Ngoài ra em cũng thử cách thêm icon trong Main Menu bằng tay nhưng có vẻ chỉ là giải pháp tạm thời, chưa triệt để được. Cho hỏi có cách nào phục hồi lại những icon đó như lúc mới cài lần đầu tiên không?
<vubuntor186> hi
<vubuntor186> chaomay anh cho em xi hoi ti nha
<vubuntor186> co ai ho tro giup em mang usb 3g viettel ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor186: tưởng cắm vào là chạy
<_Tux_> :)
<vubuntor186> usc 3g cua em ko vao dc may tinh
<vubuntor186> tai drver nhung em tai ko dc
<_Tux_> ?
<vubuntor186> co the cho em xin duong line de tai ve ko
<vubuntor186> may trag w tai roi nhung ko su dung dc
<_Tux_> vubuntor186: Ubuntu có driver sẵn hay sao mà
<_Tux_> chỉ cắm vô chọn mạng xong OK thì phải
<vubuntor186> usb no ko len gi ca sao ok dc
<vubuntor186> no thieu driver nen ko len dc
<_Tux_> C4NoC: help USB 3G kìa
<vubuntor186> Amim xin giup em ?
 * _Tux_ nhà nghèo ếu có 3G xài
<vubuntor244> hix tux Æ¡i
 * _Tux_ không phải admin -> đi vào
<vubuntor244> mình cài kubuntu rồi
<vubuntor186> co ai biet giup minh voi
<_Tux_> mất hết dữ liệu hả
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor244> mà sound xfi extreme music của mình chạy có 2.1 ah
<vubuntor244> ko mình cài ổ khác
<vubuntor244> giờ chuyển qua win7 xài để hỏi tiếp
<vubuntor244> down driver trên mạng về mà ko biết cài sao
<_Tux_> vubuntor244: dùng Ubuntu hỏi có sao
<_Tux_> vubuntor244: lol
<_Tux_> driver có sẵn rồi
<_Tux_> cài làm chi
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu multi-channel audio
<coderphenny> _Tux_: http://parumi.wordpress.com/2007/12/12/how-to-create-multichannel-51-ac3-audio-and-video-in-linux/
<vubuntor244> nhưng ko thiết lập 5.1 được
<vubuntor186> co ai cho minhduong lien driver usb 3g ko
<_Tux_> vubuntor186: sai chính tả kinh quá
<vubuntor186> de minh tai ve
<vubuntor186> du ma no toan tieng anh ko co chu tai ve dau sac
<vubuntor244> ha há
<vubuntor244> mắc cười  vubuntor186 quá
<vubuntor244> tux ơi cái chữ gì lằng ngoằn quá
<vubuntor244> mà kubuntu có đánh lệnh như thế đc ko?
<_Tux_> vubuntor244: search với khóa kia đi
<vubuntor186> co ai giup tui ko help
<_Tux_> GG đầy mà
<vubuntor244> giúp dùm bữa nào dẫn đi napoli
<_Tux_> vubuntor244: nếu lệnh thì chắc cũng tương tự
<vubuntor244> shadow nhé
 * _Tux_ còn GUI thì chịu
<_Tux_> vubuntor244: cái gì đó ta
<vubuntor244> bar
 * _Tux_ chưa đi bar lần nào
 * _Tux_ nhà nghèo
<vubuntor244> hiền thế
<vubuntor186> ko ai  biet tai driver usb 3g ve may ha
<vubuntor186> lam on chi gium
<vubuntor244> mà sao kubuntu nó khác khác ubuntu
<_Tux_> vubuntor186: xài Ubuntu nhiêu ?
 * _Tux_ nhớ 10.10 là USB viet teo cắm vô chạy luôn
<_Tux_> vubuntor244: thì bảo khac ngay từ đầu rồi còn gì
<vubuntor186> uh nhung tui lo xoa het rui
<vubuntor186> bay gio mo ko len nua
<vubuntor244> máy chạy win7 phà phà mà chạy nó còn đứng 1 đến 2s
<vubuntor244> bó tay
<vubuntor244> chắc do ổ cứng cài  là ổ ata 20gb quá
<vubuntor244> hix
<_Tux_> vubuntor244: sặc
 * _Tux_ nghe qua Card sound vậy mà chơi con ATA 20G
<_Tux_> lol
<vubuntor244> ko phải
<vubuntor244> ổ đó trước bỏ ko mang ra cài thử thôi
<_Tux_> vubuntor186: Reinstall nó lại
<_Tux_> trong Synaptic sao á
<_Tux_> (còn gói nào -> chịu)
<vubuntor186> da noiko dc
<_Tux_> !find 3g
<vubuntor244> chưa dám cài ổ 500gb mất data thì sao
<_Tux_> vubuntor244: lần sau khỏi mất
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor186> mo len dc noi chi nua
<vubuntor186> ko ai biet thi thui
<_Tux_> .g ubuntu 3G USB viettel package
<coderphenny> _Tux_: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=59&t=9263&start=10
<bksupybot> Title: Cài đặt Viettel Modem 3G USB cho UBUNTU - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<_Tux_> vubuntor186: đọc qua cái đó coi
<_Tux_> mà cũng lạ
<_Tux_> ếu vào được Synaptic là sao
<vubuntor244> hình như ubuntu 11 dễ xài hơn sound card chuyển qua 5.1 bằng đồ họa luôn
<_Tux_> vubuntor244: không rõ
 * _Tux_ 10.10 chắc cũng có đồ họa
<vubuntor244> chưa cài thử ah
<_Tux_> nhưng mà Ubuntu và Kubuntu khác
<_Tux_> đồ họa thì ...
<_Tux_> còn cái kia thì thằng nào cũng được
<_Tux_> vubuntor244: 11.04 cài vào làm giề
<vubuntor244> bữa down về cài thử rồi nhưng báo lỗi quá trời
<_Tux_> ngắm Bug à
<vubuntor244> ai biết
<vubuntor244> đăng lên kêu xài thử mà còn hỏi cài làm j
 * _Tux_ người bình thường 
<_Tux_> không phải lập trình viên hay Tester
<_Tux_> đâm chẳng dám cài
 * _Tux_ nhìn vubuntor244 ngưỡng mộ 
<vubuntor244> giờ đang down bản ubuntu 10.10 về cài xem sao
<vubuntor244> tính chuyển qua linux  xài mà tình hình này chắc thôi quá
<vubuntor244> tính cài mac os xài nữa mà amd ko support mới ghê
<vubuntor244> mà ubuntu ko đẹp = win 7 nhỉ
<vubuntor244> mà cho hỏi tux xài hdh gì thế
<vubuntor244> đừng nói win 7 nha
<C4NoC> lunix chứ cái gì?
<C4NoC> ai bảo lunix ko đẹp bằng win 7?
<vubuntor244> hix
<vubuntor244> đẹp hơn chỗ nào T.T
<C4NoC> lên search video đi
<C4NoC> với hình
<C4NoC> thiếu gì?
<_Tux_> vubuntor244: nói chung là thích thì xài Win7
<_Tux_> -> end game
 * _Tux_ nhà nghèo nên phải xài Lunix
<C4NoC> vubuntor244: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=73ZAv25WcAY
<C4NoC> đấy
<bksupybot> Title: YouTube - KDE vs Windows 7 (at www.youtube.com)
<C4NoC> coi cái này chưa?
<vubuntor244> cái này là kubuntu mà
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> thì sao?
<C4NoC> ko phải lunix à
<C4NoC> hố hố
<C4NoC> mềnh chả thấy cái win nó đẹp chỗ mợ nào
<C4NoC> được có mấy cái hiệu ứng vớ vẩn
<_Tux_> vubuntor244: đợi chút mình cho xem screenshot
<vubuntor244> giống mac os quá ^^
<vubuntor244> đẹp
<_Tux_> vubuntor244: http://i.imgur.com/QpdnA.png
<_Tux_> đó
<_Tux_> Lunix
 * _Tux_ nhà nghèo không chơi đồ được như kia
<vubuntor244> ^^
<vubuntor244> bạn pro quá
<vubuntor244> cho xem mấy tấm ảnh bạn lên web đc ko?
<_Tux_> ???
<vubuntor244> thui out
<vubuntor244> đến giờ chơi dota rồi
<vubuntor244> bb
<vubuntor244> mai nghiên cứu tiếp
<vubuntor244> thanks
<van7hu> chào mọi ngươif
<van7hu> có ai là fan của sàn nhạc không nhỉ ?
<van7hu> đã ai thu âm trên ubuntu chưa ?
 * van7hu không thể thu âm trên ubuntu
 * _Tux_ không có mic
<_Tux_> nên chưa test được
 * van7hu said: ôi 3G
<iChuot> hi
<iChuot>  :)
<vubuntor136> co i hem
<vubuntor136> giup minh ty
<van7hu> ?
<van7hu> co chuyen gi the ?
<vubuntor136> ban da chay softcast tren u chu
<vubuntor136> co bo caai cho uB ko
<van7hu> chua thu bao gio,xem manu a ?
<vubuntor136> uh
<van7hu> thu google xem
<vubuntor136> dung wine thi lloi cAI GI AY
<van7hu> thay nhieu ket qua lam
<vubuntor136> minh cung dang tim
<van7hu> vubuntor: thu cai nay xem apt://sopcast-player
<vubuntor136> thank U
<van7hu> duoc chua ?
<van7hu> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1609505
<bksupybot> Title: HowTo: set up Sopcast in Ubuntu 10.10 including Chromium sop links - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<van7hu> ti so : 1-0 manu dang thua
<van7hu> hjx
<vubuntor136> chua duoc
<vubuntor136> dang thua ah
<vubuntor136> fut bao nhieu rui
<vubuntor136> qua nay thua thi nhuc
<van7hu> 30'
<vubuntor136> hy vong Berbatov toa sang
<vubuntor136> ah
<vubuntor136> sao dan cai linh kia vao no khong ra nhi
<vubuntor136>  APT.....
<van7hu> bao vao cai link toi vua chi,add them "repositories" vao
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-26
<tianbao> hi
<tianbao> có ai đó kg?
<tianbao> hi
<tianbao> có ai đó kg?
<vubuntor806> em cài ubuntu alternate trên vmware, xong thì nó boot vào màn hình đen thui gõ lệnh không? mới dùng ubuntu em có nên cài bản này ko?
<vubuntor053> chao cac anh
<vubuntor053> chi em cach go bo phan mem ma e cai trong wine
<vubuntor053> em cai phan mem nhung go bo thi ko go dc
<[nobawk]> vubuntor053, xóa nó đi
<[nobawk]> vubuntor053, thế là xong
<tianbao> ﻿nobawk:-(
<tianbao> hi, bà con cho hỏi chút,
<tianbao> tui sử dụng main gigabyte intel 945
<tianbao> với card màn hình onboar này
<tianbao> Intel® Graphics Media Accelerator Driver  Production Version 14.12.0.4299 Release Notes
<tianbao> cài ubuntu 8.04 sao kg có cài được chế độ 3D vậy
<tianbao> có phải bắt buộc phải có card màn hình rời kg?
<[nobawk]> eh,
<[nobawk]> google đi
<[nobawk]> bật cái của nợ gì đó
<[nobawk]> vì 1 số dòng nó bị lỗi
<[nobawk]> hoặc card quá  yếu ko đc hỗ trợ
<tianbao> sax, google kiếm được thì còn lên dây làm gì
<tianbao> hỏi cái kêu đi google thôi khỏi hỏi còn hơn
<[nobawk]> hờ hờ
<[nobawk]> cái này có nhiều người bị roài
<[nobawk]> trên forum cũng có nhiều bài nói rồi
<vubuntor762> tux oi
<vubuntor762> co o do ko
<vubuntor762> minh moi cai ubuntu roi ne
<vubuntor762> ai cau hinh vpn setup ho cai driver xfi cai di
<vubuntor762> ko biet setup sao
<vubuntor762> T.T
<vubuntor762> tux oi giup dc ko?
<vubuntor762> nan qua minh xai ubuntu ma ko ai giup het tron
<vubuntor762> doi nick hoai vay
<vubuntor762> ai vpn setup driver xfi dum cai
<vubuntor762> co lop day ubuntu ko
<vubuntor762> di hoc cai
<chippo> _Tux_: trong /boot cua zipp0 co nhung cai nay
<chippo> http://pastie.org/1498210
<bksupybot> Title: #1498210 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<vubuntor724> hi I want to use Ubuntu to experience it, but because I've never used it before so I don't know which version I must install. I want to install it run by my USB 1GB, my computer is: Intel Atom 1.66GHz, 1GB Ram, Hard disk free 30GB
<vubuntor724> Thanks
<vubuntor724> cám ơn trước nhé ^^
<[nobawk]> :3
<[nobawk]> vubuntor724, màn hình bao nhiêu inches?
<vubuntor724> à 10 inch
<vubuntor724> Eee PC đó bạn
<vubuntor724> :D
<[nobawk]> màn hình bé thì dùng mấy bản netbook
<vubuntor724> bản netbook là bản nào vậy bạn?
<[nobawk]> http://www.ubuntu.com/netbook/features
<bksupybot> Title: Netbook features | Ubuntu (at www.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor724> nó yêu cầu usb 2GB, mà uSB của mình có 1 GB à, làm sao đây
<vubuntor724> mà có nhất thiết phải cần usb ko?
<vubuntor724> ko chạy trên ổ cứng ược aà?
<vubuntor927> Hi may anh. may anh vui long chi gium em chinh cai shape nhu nao cho man hinh can doi voi a, em chinhr mai no van meo mo
<vubuntor927> o cac dong em de 50 hoac cac so khac van lech :(
 * vubuntor927 hong hieu sao bong dung man hinh lech vaf cu rum xau the :((
<vubuntor201> hello
<vubuntor201> minh` vua` cai` ubuntu nen lam` gi` truoc tien a. ?
<vubuntor201> minh` cung~
<vubuntor201>  biet chut chut ve ubuntu r`
<vubuntor201> update r` luon
<vubuntor402> help
<vubuntor402> i problem about install ubuntu new version
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-27
<vubuntor352> cho em hỏi có mod/ admin ở đây không vậy ?
<nobawk> mod/admin làm gì?
<vubuntor352> nobawk: để nhét 2 links ubuntuvn và pmtdnm lên tiêu đề
<vubuntor352> nobawk: đỡ phải support nhiều
<vubuntor352> FOSS hết mà :D
<nobawk> ờ hén
<vubuntor352> nobawk: nghỉ tết chưa cha nội ?
 * nobawk ko có khái niệm nghỉ hay ko
<vubuntor950> ailo
<vubuntor950> help me!! pz
<nobawk> !help
<ubot2> We are here to help you!
<v0ld3m0rt> !bg | vubuntor950
<ubot2> vubuntor950: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor986> change language?
<nobawk> eh?
<vubuntor986> viet nam -> english
<nobawk> vào phần ngôn ngữ
<nobawk> trong preference
<vubuntor986> toi dang su dung ngo ngu tieng viet
<nobawk> sử dụng gõ tiếng việt?
<nobawk> có liên quan gì
<vubuntor986> xin huong dan trong menu tieng viet, cam on nhieu
<vubuntor986> toi chua cai duoc go tieng viet nen go khong dau, mong thong cam
<vubuntor986> toi dang cai goi tieng viet, muon chuyen sang su dung tieng anh thi lam sao
<vubuntor986> co phai vao he thong -> quan ly -> ho tro ngon ngu?
<nobawk> vubuntor986: chắc vậy
<nobawk> vubuntor986: sorry, vì ko dùng bản tiếng việt
<vubuntor986> anh co the huong dan tren ban tieng anh?
<nobawk> vào system >> preference >> languages?
<vubuntor986> thank nhe
<vubuntor986> de toi restart
<vubuntor986> cam on ban rat nhieu
<nobawk> ko có chi
<C4NoC> ngảo trưa
<vubuntor611> Cac bac a, tren ubuntu co cong cu nao giong Team viewer hoac log me in ko>
<vubuntor611> Cai giup em tieng viet tren ubuntju
<_Tux_> vubuntor611: system => language support
<zj3t3mju1> vubuntor611: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=51&t=13771
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn người mới dùng sử dụng Ubuntu bằng Teamviewer - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor611> cam on anh
<vubuntor611> em cai team viewer vao roi anh cai giup tieng viet nhe
<zj3t3mju1> vubuntor611: tot nhat cai theo huong dan
<zj3t3mju1> vubuntor611: vi huong dan cung chi dc chut xiu thoi
<_Tux_> vubuntor611: lol
<_Tux_> chỉ cần vô phần đó
<_Tux_> sau đó tick cái Vietnamese (Tiếng Việt) vào
<_Tux_> sau đó logout ra
<_Tux_> lúc session chọn Tiếng Việt
<_Tux_> -> xong
<_Tux_> vubuntor611: teamviewer đợi đến lúc nào
<vubuntor611> em cai xong Team viewer roi
<vubuntor611> ID 441 727 415
<vubuntor611> password: 7169
 * _Tux_ nản ...
<nobawk> :3
<vubuntor611> cac bac cai giup em tieng viet va driver cho canon LBP 3050 laser
<vubuntor611> cam on cac bac nhieu
<vubuntor611> giup em di roi em ru di uong bia
<vubuntor611> mang INTERNET CUA EM NHANN, VA MAY EM KHOE
<vubuntor611> CAC BAC THAO TAC TREN TEAM VIEWER GIUP EM CAI
<vubuntor611> HAHA
<_Tux_> fsck
<vubuntor611> Cac bac cai may cua em de go duoc tieng viet va in duoc bang Canon 3050 voi,  em dang dung TeamViewer  co ID  441 727 415  va pass 7169
<_Tux_> !ii
<ubot2> http://bit.ly/eRHvgR
<_Tux_> vubuntor611: tự giúp mình đi
<_Tux_> hơn là ngồi đó đợi trợ giúp
<_Tux_> lười quá ...
<vubuntor611> ok men
<vubuntor611> ai cha luoi the ma
<vubuntor611> hihi
<_Tux_> vubuntor611: đa số những người vào đây mình biết thì không đến mức lười như bạn
 * _Tux_ người ta mang cơm ra cho rồi còn đòi người ta xúc vào mồm hộ :)
<vubuntor611> kho lam chu
<vubuntor611> em dang lamday ne
<vubuntor611> den buoc 2
<_Tux_> vubuntor611: khó quá thì thôi
<_Tux_> :))
<nobawk> khó quá thì dùng windows
<_Tux_> đèo cao thì mặc đèo cao
<_Tux_> nếu mà cao quá thì ta đi về
<vubuntor611> trong bai how to become to hacker nguoi ta noi ko nen giai quyet 1 tro ngai 2 lan
<vubuntor611> haha
<vubuntor611> the ma em thi dang fai tap cai tiemng viet tren ubuntu
<_Tux_> vubuntor611: hacker à
 * _Tux_ thôi núp
 * nobawk rút dây mạng khẩn cấp
 * C4NoC rút mạng, ngồi đọc pdf chay
<C4NoC> mới thấy bị spam vizut yahoo
<C4NoC> sợ qué
 * zipp0 dựa người ra ghế xem các sn chạy tán loạn
 * _Tux_ cầm chai xăng đổ đầy ghế và người zipp0 
 * _Tux_ chọc chọc zipp0 cho tóe lửa
 * zipp0 đạp _Tux_ văng xuống giếng
<zipp0> rồi, nickname TuxTeGieng
<_Tux_> hacker đã đi
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor430> Hello World!    Cảm ơn các bác, em gõ được tiếng Việt rồi
<vubuntor430> Bi h còn vụ in bằng cái máy Canon LBP Laser 3050 thì làm thế nào?
<zipp0> _Tux_: leo lên chưa?
 * zipp0 hỏi phát, hehe
<zipp0> lên trang Sony xem laptop thì wireless có b/g/n
<_Tux_> zipp0: ờ
<zipp0> vậy làm sao để mình check được là trong ubuntu đang xài g hay n?
<_Tux_> đang bơi dưới giếng
<_Tux_> zipp0: xài desktop
<_Tux_> chịu :))
<zipp0> :-s
<zipp0> C4NoC:
<zipp0> nobawk: ptkhanh zj3t3mju
<C4NoC> gì?
<nobawk> zipp0: dùng eth tool
<nobawk> zipp0: hoặc iwconfig
<zipp0> nobawk: trên máy /me nó ra vầy thì là đang xài a,b hay g? http://pastie.org/1501736
<bksupybot> Title: #1501736 - Pastie (at pastie.org)
<nobawk> zipp0: sudo iwlist wlan0 rate
<zipp0> nobawk:
<zipp0> wlan0     unknown bit-rate information.
<zipp0>           Current Bit Rate=54 Mb/s
<nobawk> zipp0: thế là g
<zipp0> nobawk: mình dựa vào đâu? bit rate à?
<nobawk> ờ
<zipp0> nobawk: /me vừa mới google ở wiki,
<zipp0> 802.11a 0.7554 Mbit/s6.75 MB/s
<zipp0> a: 54Mbit/s
 * zipp0 nghe trên hva bảo wiki chưa chắc đúng
<zipp0> :(
<zipp0> 2003: 802.11g 54 Mbit/s (72 Mbit/s gross bit rate)
<zipp0> 1999: 802.11a 54 Mbit/s (72 Mbit/s gross bit rate)
 * zipp0 hông hiểu lắm 
<zipp0> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bit_rate
<bksupybot> Title: Bit rate - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<zipp0> nahh...
<zipp0> có cách nào để ubuntu nó detect và sử  dụng chuẩn n ko?
<zipp0> 802.11n	300 Mbit/s
<vubuntor239> Unbuntu 10 có hỗ trợ máy in Canon Laser LBP 3050 không ạ?
<C4NoC> .g canon lbp 3050 ubuntu 10.10
<bkphenny> C4NoC: http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1011757
<C4NoC> vubuntor239: kìa
<bksupybot> Title: [ubuntu] Canon LBP3010/LBP3018/ LBP3050 - Ubuntu Forums (at ubuntuforums.org)
<nobawk> zipp0: g là chắc
<zipp0> nobawk: os chọn chuẩn để chạy còn phải dựa vào con access point phát ra cái gì nữa đúng hem?
<zipp0> kiểu như nếu AP chỉ hỗ trợ a/b/g thì cái lap cũng phải on cái g lên
<zipp0> khi nào gặp AP hỗ trợ n thì wireless card mới chọn n?
<nobawk> zipp0: ờ
<nobawk> còn phụ thuộc vào driver :))
<zipp0> nobawk: vậy là wireless card trong lap nó tự detect?
<zipp0> =.=
<zipp0> mấy vụ driver với ubuntu zipp0 chưa rõ lắm
<nobawk> zipp0: thôi kmn
<zipp0> nobawk: ok, km cái bạn có laptop xịn hơn cái của mình
<zipp0> :(
<zipp0> lap hắn có n, mềnh ếch có
<vubuntor239> cảm ơn nhìu
<_FirePhoenix_> Máy không dùng internet được( dùng wired) dù network manager vẫn hiển thị là connected :| Ai biết chỉ cách khắc phục hộ cảm ơn
<nobawk> !search network
<ubot2> Found: network-pm
<nobawk> !network-pm
<ubot2> Để tắt power management của cạc mạng, xem http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Mạng,_mạng_không_dây,_và_các_thiết_bị_mạng
<bksupybot> Title: Mạng, mạng không dây, và các thiết bị mạng – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> thử tắt cái power management đi coi
<_FirePhoenix_> Để em thử xem
<_FirePhoenix_> Hồi sáng còn vào ngon lành:(
<nobawk> ờ hén
<nobawk> thế chịu
<nobawk> thôi đi ngủ
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-28
<vubuntor176> co ai ko ah
<vubuntor096> bạn ơi, cho mình hỏi mình đang xài xp giờ mình muốn cài thêm Ubuntu thì làm sao bạn?
<nobawk> !bg
<ubot2> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Beginner_Guide
<bksupybot> Title: Tài liệu cho người mới dùng Ubuntu – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<nobawk> vubuntor096: đọc cái đó
<vubuntor096> mình không biết nên xài phiên bản nào nữa, mình muốn khi khỏi động thì boot screen hỏi xem vào window hay ununtu mà không biết nên down cài nào được. mình không muốn xài Live CD
<nobawk> vubuntor096: trong cái tài liệu kia viết hết rồi
<nobawk> vubuntor096: đọc kỹ đi rồi quyết định rồi cài
<vubuntor405> có bạn nào có tài liệu về ubuntu 10.10 va 10.04 từ A đến Z không?
<vubuntor405> dưới dạng file pdf á
<vubuntor405> các dòng lệnh.chương trình thường sử dụng.cách cài đặt......
<_Tux_> vubuntor405: có tài liệu chắc gì đã đọc
<_Tux_> vubuntor405: đọc cái Beginner Guide đi
<_Tux_> sau đó đọc tiếp Ubuntu Pocket Guide nữa
<windbox97> A music messaging session has been requested. Please click the MM icon to accept.
<vubuntor043> hello
<v0ld3m0rt> ?
<v0ld3m0rt> h0l3 :D
<vubuntor285> em dang cai dat phien ban ubuntu 10.04 tren may tinh ao VMware
<vubuntor285> em su dung chuc nang share phan vung D giua window voi unbuntu
<vubuntor285> nhung khi vao ubuntu
<vubuntor285> thi ko tim thay phan vung do
<vubuntor285> em phai lam nhu the nao
<_Tux_> vubuntor285: Google
 * _Tux_ toàn cài trực tiếp nên chẳng biết VMware nó chạy như nào
<nobawk> vào place xem
<nobawk> hoặc phải vào network place
<nobawk> mới thấy
<vubuntor285> ko co anh ah
<vubuntor285> em da vao roi
<vubuntor285> no doi nhap pass
<vubuntor285> nhap dung pass roi
<vubuntor285> van ko vao duoc
 * _Tux_ bò bò đi
<vubuntor285> haha
<nobawk> ?
<vubuntor285> em cai truc tiep tren laptop toshiba L505D - S5983 thi no ko nhan touchpath
 * nobawk ko dùng vmware -> chả dám nói
<vubuntor285> gam mouse vao
<vubuntor285> no cung ko nhan
<vubuntor285> T_T
<nobawk> ờ hén?
<nobawk> mouse usb?
<vubuntor285> vang
<vubuntor285> mouse usb
<vubuntor285> ko hieu tai sao luon
<nobawk> hiệu gì?
<vubuntor285> may tinh cua em hieu toshiba
<nobawk> chuột?
<nobawk> vào terminal gõ
<nobawk> lsusb
<nobawk> !paste | vubuntor285
<ubot2> vubuntor285: Nội dung >4 dòng, copy và paste vào trang http://paste.ubuntu.com rồi gửi link vào đây.
<bksupybot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor285> chuot hieu prolink
<vubuntor285> ush
<vubuntor285> usb
<nobawk> vubuntor285: laser mouse?
<nobawk> chắc chuột này là chuột ko dây nên chưa đc support
<nobawk> các chuột có dây khác bạn cắm vào là chạy
<vubuntor285> chuot nay co day ma a
<vubuntor285> luc vao man hinh login
<vubuntor285> em gam vao
<vubuntor285> no hog chay lun
<vubuntor285> nen em login hog duoc
<vubuntor285> ma xai keyboar cung hog duoc lun
<_Tux_> có hiện tượng lạ vậy cơ à
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor994> cho hoi minh da cai wine roi ma sao van ko chay duoc chuong trinh co duoi exe vay? no bao "blocked:wine start/unix" co ai chi minh voi
<vubuntor085> :D
<vubuntor533> giup toi voi
<_Tux_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor533> may cua tui tu nhien mat bieu tuong cua pin
<vubuntor533> tui vao add to panel nhung khong thay cai nao la pin ca
<vubuntor533> làm sao để lấy biểu tượng cục pin ra ngoài panel
<vubuntor434> oh duoc rồi
<n2i> !install
<ubot2> http://www.ubuntu-vn.org/node/458
<bksupybot> Title: Hướng dẫn cài đặt Ubuntu 10.10 Live CD | Ubuntu Việt Nam (at www.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n2i> }n2i
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-29
<superthin> Hello các bạn!
<superthin> cái chat room nay nó thông minh nhỉ
<superthin> lần đầu tớ vào đây
<superthin> ehhe, có phải mấy đồng chí từ ubuntu-vn không?
<vubuntor102> minh muon duoc huong dan cai dat ubuntu cho may ao
<vubuntor102> minh cai dat den man hinh who are you thi no dung
<_Tux_> vubuntor102: thì nhập các thông tin
<_Tux_> rồi next
<_Tux_> thế thôi
<vubuntor176> cho ubuntu co' phan mem convert video hok vay
<nobawk> có
<nobawk> mencoder
<nobawk> ffmpeg v.v...
<vubuntor176> thank
<nobawk> np
<_Tux_> nobawk: đảm bảo bạn vubuntor176 sẽ quay lại rồi chê ffmpeg và mencoder lởm
<_Tux_> :))
<vubuntor898> em dang xai kubuntu 10.10
<vubuntor898> cai dat tren laptop toshiba L505D -5983
<vubuntor898> khi khoi dong
<vubuntor898> thi binh thuong
<vubuntor898> nhung khi restart thi lau qua
<vubuntor898> ko co thong bao loi gi het
<vubuntor898> co the giai thich nguyen nhan tai sao ko
<vubuntor898> va phai lam gi de tang toc do cua no len
<vubuntor898> :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor898: vứt xuống nước
<_Tux_> tốc độ sẽ được đấy lên vô cùng vô cực
<vubuntor898> dung co dua nhu the chu
<vubuntor898> dich vu ho tro truc tuyen ma noi the nay thi :-s
<_Tux_> vubuntor898: thì làm sao
<_Tux_> vubuntor898: tức khí bỏ đi dùng Windows à
 * _Tux_ vuốt mồ hôi, may quá tưởng vẫn dùng Ubuntu =))
<vubuntor692> chao cac anh chi!
<vubuntor176> tinh hinh la` cai 2 thang kia xong roi nhung tim mai ma` hok thay icon cua ffmpeg và mencoder dau ca? chi jum cai
<vubuntor692> chay ubuntu tren vmw 7 co muot khong moi nguoi`
<_Tux_> vubuntor176: cái đó chạy trên console
<_Tux_> vubuntor176: còn muốn GUI thì cài winff vô
<vubuntor692> anh chi chi gium em cho down cac lenh shell can ban cua ubuntu voi
<nobawk> _Tux_: hehe
<vubuntor692> o day khong ho tro newbie ak:(
<_Tux_> vubuntor692: down cái lệnh shell căn bản
<_Tux_> thì không ai dậy được
 * _Tux_ tại mình cũng có biết down nó thế nào đâu
<_Tux_> nobawk: mencoder của ubuntu như có GUI đúng hem a nhở
<_Tux_> vubuntor692: google Beginner bash guide
<_Tux_> xơi hết đống đó đê rồi Advanced bash guide
<nobawk> _Tux_: đâu quan trọng gì
<nobawk> _Tux_: đến cả google còn dùng mencoder và ffmpeg là biết nó ngon như thế nào
<nobawk> zing cũng dùng mencoder với ffmpeg kà
<_Tux_> nobawk: em có chê nó lởm đâu
<_Tux_> nobawk: đang bảo các bạn kia không có GUI lại chê lởm ngay
<_Tux_> :))
<nobawk> ko gui mới ngon
<_Tux_> nobawk: :))
<nobawk> vì muốn transcode ngon thì phải hiểu
<nobawk> mà hiểu roài thì cần gì gui :))
<_Tux_> nobawk: yeah
<vubuntor692> cam on anh chi, e dang nghien cuu^^
<windy> n
<CoconutCrab> (:|
<vubuntor329> dung chuong trinh gi de quan ly file theo kieu cua totalcommander
<afterlastangel> về quê ăn tết hết rồi à :(
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> đang ở quê
<nobawk> down film = 3g đây :3
<geminious> nobawk:  chơi vậy
<geminious> nobawk: tư sản quá
<nobawk> geminious: hông biết là có 30k dùng tẹt bô 2 tuần à
<_Tux_> thẩm nào thằng bạn mềnh cắm máy tải JAV mấy hôm nay
<_Tux_> :))
<CoconutCrab> tẹt bô thật không đấy
<CoconutCrab> cẩn thận nó lại charge cho 50m
<geminious> 30k dùng tẹt 2 tuần thì chúng nó phá sản à :-SS
<CoconutCrab> hỏi lại với đọc lại cho cẩn thận
<_Tux_> nobawk: lúc đó có đòi -> bùng
<_Tux_> :))
<geminious> bro nào ở HN ra thư viện Hn mà xài net >:)
<geminious> đường truyền 2.5MB/s
<geminious> dùng tẹt ga
<geminious> cuối giờ chỉ phải trả 2000đ
<_Tux_> geminious: Thư viện HN ở chỗ nều
<geminious> ngã tư bà triệu trần hưng đạo :D
<_Tux_> xa quá :(
<geminious> nhà tui ngay đấy
<geminious> toàn ra đấy học bài :D
<nobawk> geminious: đọc rồi
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: đọc kỹ rồi
<geminious> mạng nào thế nobawk
<nobawk> http://3g.vietteltelecom.vn/Tin-tuc/Cung-D-Com-ve-que-an-Tet.html
<bksupybot> Title: Viettel 3G|Tin tuc (at 3g.vietteltelecom.vn)
<CoconutCrab> ~okay
<nobawk> từ hôm qua đến h
<nobawk> phải down đc 3G hoặ hơn roài mà chưa hết tiền
<nobawk> tài khoản trả trước nhá
<nobawk> chỉ có hôm qua bị trừ 30k cho cái dịch vụ này
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> vậy mình cũng ra ngoài mua cái 3G
<CoconutCrab> ở quê xài cho sướng
<geminious> ra tết ch bị có 1 cái hóa đơn gần triệu đặt trc mặt nobawk :-"
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: độ nhiêu $$$
<CoconutCrab> mua cái sim chớ
<CoconutCrab> hehe
<nobawk> trả trước mà
<geminious> dcom 3,2 là 500 600k j` đấy :D
<geminious> à 3,6 chứ
<geminious> 7,2 là 700k :D
<nobawk> mua sim 65k
<nobawk> kích hoạt đc 120k
<_Tux_> geminious: mấy cái đó khác gì nhau ?
<_Tux_> mà mua loại của tàu
<_Tux_> cắm sim gì cũng được có khi ngon hơn
<nobawk> mình có thiéet bị sẵn roài
<nobawk> geminious: phô tô thẻ sv đi
<CoconutCrab> mua cái sim ghẻ nào
<nobawk> geminious: đc giảm 15%
<CoconutCrab> đủ 30k là được nhể?
<nobawk> geminious: dùng trả sau thì rẻ như bèo
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: đừng
<geminious> à há :D
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: mua sim bảo nó là dùng 3g, cả đi xa nữa
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: ko biết là mỗi tháng có đc + 120k ko :D
<CoconutCrab> nobawk: thì khác gì?
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<geminious> tổng cộng là 500k chia ra trong mỗi tháng đầu thì phải
 * _Tux_ không có lap, đú 3G cũng chẳng để làm gì
<_Tux_> :D
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: hình như mỗi tháng đc + 120k vào tài khoản á
 * geminious thèm cái máy bàn :-<
 * geminious chán lap r T_T
<CoconutCrab> nobawk: 'hình như' ? (:|
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: ra hỏi bọn bán xem
<nobawk> CoconutCrab: ko chắc
<nobawk> hôm trước cái em đưa cho em cái sim này bảo kích hoạt đc 50k
<nobawk> thế mà mình kích hoạt xong thành 120k luôn :3
<CoconutCrab> ( : |
 * CoconutCrab moi trong thùng rác ra cái sim viettel
<afterlastangel> đông vui rồi
<afterlastangel> CoconutCrab: 3G viettel đang dùng thoải mái á
<afterlastangel> CoconutCrab: dùng muốn cháy cục USB 3G :((
<CoconutCrab> afterlastangel: ờ hén
<CoconutCrab> vậy mai mua 1 cục
<CoconutCrab> có cái pc card
<CoconutCrab> tha hồ đốt
<CoconutCrab> hi hi
<afterlastangel> CoconutCrab: xài 1 ngày cháy rồi ráng chịu =))
<afterlastangel> CoconutCrab: nóng chít
<afterlastangel> CoconutCrab: còn dùng điện thoại thì chai pin :(
<CoconutCrab> pc card cơ mà
<CoconutCrab> hehe
<afterlastangel> CoconutCrab: tự chế Ăng ten à
<CoconutCrab> afterlastangel: gắn vô cũng được
<nobawk> đang down torrent = sim viettel đây :3
<CoconutCrab> lol
<vubuntor593> chào
<vubuntor593> ai giúp mình giải quyết lỗi font trong ubuntu không
#ubuntu-vn 2011-01-30
<vubuntor119> Chào
<vubuntor119> mình muốn cái thư viện com.sun.j3d.utils.timer.J3DTimer; thì phải làm sao?
<vubuntor119> ...
<vubuntor889> ban oi
<vubuntor889> cho minh hoi ty
<vubuntor889> gap lam
<nobawk> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor889> luc minh vao
<vubuntor889> " unbutu software centrel"
<vubuntor889> minh tin " install" game"
<vubuntor889> nhap vao" install" no bat nhap " pass"
<nobawk> ờ
<nobawk> nhập pass của bạn vào
<vubuntor889> minh pap pass rui no khong download ve ma no hien ban gthong bao "Requires installation of untrusted packages
<vubuntor889> "The action would require the installation of packages from not authenticated sources."
<vubuntor889> the la hok cai dc
<nobawk> hờ hờ
<nobawk> yes bừa đi
<vubuntor889> minh tinh cai game"Tremulous
<nobawk> ko thì phải add cái key của cái source vào
<nobawk> !find tremulous
<nobawk> vubuntor889: tắt software center đi
<nobawk> vubuntor889: vào terminal gõ lệnh xem
<vubuntor889> go lenh sao ban
<vubuntor889> trong bang do no bao" libopenal1 tremulous tremulous-data"
 * CoconutC1ab đếm bot
<CoconutC1ab> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7
<CoconutC1ab> > 50% số người
<CoconutC1ab> robot revolt
<nobawk> :3
<_Tux_> fsck
<vubuntor824> mình không vào được trang diễn đàn http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/
<vubuntor824> xin hỏi có vấn đề gì vậy?
<nobawk> vubuntor824: chắc diễn đàn nghỉ ăn tết
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-23
<vubuntor584> kiki
<vubuntor584> cả nhà năm mới vui vẻ
<C4NoC> :3
<CoconutCrab> đúng mùng 1 vắng nhẩy
<CoconutCrab> tính cả bot cả người có 7 mạng
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> xông nhà
<vubuntor777> sao toi khong the tat may trong ubuntu 11.10?
<CoconutCrab> mình sẽ support bạn tử tế
<CoconutCrab> triệu chứng như thế nào?
<vubuntor777> tat may lai ra man hinh login
<CoconutCrab> hmm?
<CoconutCrab> bạn tắt máy như thế nào?
<vubuntor777> nhay vao bt goc phai, chon shutdown... nhan shutdown
<CoconutCrab> hmm, ở ngoài màn hình login, nếu bạn bấm shutdown trong đó, nó có tắt không?
<vubuntor777> cung k dc ban a
<vubuntor777> phai dung terminal
<CoconutCrab> hmm, nghe như lỗi của gdm
<CoconutCrab> đây là bản ubuntu mới cài từ đầu và được update đầy đủ?
<vubuntor777> uhm
<CoconutCrab> thế bấm thẳng cái nút power trên case có tắt không? :D
<vubuntor777> t k thu cach do
<CoconutCrab> thá»­ coi
<CoconutCrab> có thể là lỗi của gdm
<vubuntor777> chang hieu sao nua
<CoconutCrab> :]
<CoconutCrab> sửa lỗi đó cũng được, nhưng mất công đấy
<vubuntor777> ban cu noi xem
<CoconutCrab> hmm, bạn thử vào trong home
<CoconutCrab> mở cái file .xsession-error.old
<CoconutCrab> nếu có thì xem đoạn cuối nó như thế nào
<vubuntor777> ok
<vubuntor777> chi co file .xsession-error thoi
<CoconutCrab> hmm, okay
<CoconutCrab> vậy thử thế này nhé
<CoconutCrab> bấm ctrl-alt-f2
<CoconutCrab> login vào
<CoconutCrab> gõ tail -f .session-error
<CoconutCrab> nó sẽ ra 1 đống error gì đó
<CoconutCrab> rồi ctrl-alt-f7, sẽ trở lại giao diện đồ họa
<CoconutCrab> bấm nút shutdown trong đó
<CoconutCrab> rồi nó sẽ bay ra màn hình login, lại bấm ctrl-alt-f1
<CoconutCrab> đọc nội dung ở đó coi cái nào có chữ error hay power không
<vubuntor777> t login vao ma k dc
<CoconutCrab> gõ username/password như bình thuowgnf thôi?
<vubuntor777> thi van go the
<CoconutCrab> ngộ nhỉ
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<vubuntor777> ok, t bam caplk
<vubuntor777> :0
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<vubuntor777> phai la .xsession-error?
<CoconutCrab> uwfm
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<CoconutCrab> dạng dạng thế
<CoconutCrab> văng đâu rồi
<CoconutCrab> :-\
<n2i> 777 <--- :D
<CoconutCrab> ừm
<CoconutCrab> đi lun rồi
<CoconutCrap> lúc nãy 777, giờ 911
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-24
<vubuntor498> CoconutCrab: anh oi
<vubuntor498> CoconutCrab: em k go ddc TV
<vubuntor498> CoconutCrab: anh support em :)
<CoconutCrab> thi go khong dau cung duoc ma
<CoconutCrab> :3
<CoconutCrab> gõ không dấu cũng được mà :3
<qwebirc11538> CoconutCrab: ubuntu do hoi
<CoconutCrab> è
<CoconutCrab> :)
<qwebirc11538> vai hom lai khung
<CoconutCrab> hì
<nh0kk0nkut3> qwebirc11538: khung gi ban?
<vubuntor638> Các anh chị ơi, có cách nào tạo một bộ cài trên USB mà không cần file *.iso từ Ubuntu không ạ?
<CoconutCrab> phải có nguồn mới tạo ra được chứ? :)
<vubuntor638> em có ubuntu trên máy rồi cũng không được ạ?
<CoconutCrab> không
<vubuntor638> Vâng, em cám ơn!
<CoconutCrab> đi luôn
<nh0kk0nkut3> CoconutCrab: van lam duoc ma
<nh0kk0nkut3> CoconutCrab: tool cho phep down bo cai khong phai file iso tu tren mang ve ma
<CoconutCrab> hem bít
<nh0kk0nkut3> the ah
<nh0kk0nkut3> haizz down hoi lau thoi
<lamhaianh> Hello
<lamhaianh> Khong co ai
<Balu> dsfksjdfksdfjklsdjf
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-25
<MeiMei> codai2810: ak chưa lên ha chị :)
<codai2810> chắc tầm mùng 6-7 e ạ
 * codai2810 đi thăm họ hàng đây, hi`hi`
<MeiMei> :)
<codai2810> kakakaka
<codai2810> vui tóa
<codai2810> :x
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-26
<Anh> 2
<Anh> Co ai ko
<CoconutCrab> không
<CoconutCrab> chưa hết tết
<LamHaiAnh> Xin chao
<CoconutCrab> okay, chào
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-27
<vubuntor963> có ai là người việt tên diễn đàn không !
<vubuntor963> tôi cần giúp đỡ !
<vubuntor963> mình cài ubuntu rồi !
<vubuntor963> nhưng khi sử dụng FFox thì không thể chạy 1 số trò chơi trực tuyến do flash không cài được !
<vubuntor963> mặc dù cố cài nhưng mình không biết phiên bản flash nào dành cho ubuuntu nên bó tay !
<vubuntor963> vui lóng hướng dẩn mình được không !
<vubuntor963> hey 1 buồn như con chuồn chuồn !
<n2i> vubuntor963: không cài được flash?
<vubuntor963> em kiểm tra !
<n2i> !ure
<ubot2`> ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<vubuntor963> thấy trong ubun tu đã có flash rồi !
<vubuntor963> nhưng không chạy được trò chơi chơi trực tuyến !
<vubuntor963> em đã cố cài lại nhưng không được !
<n2i> vubuntor963: ví dụ những trò chơi ở đâu.
<vubuntor963> Fire fox vẩn báo thiếu plugin hổ trợ
<vubuntor963> skyrama !
<vubuntor963> skyrama.com !
<n2i> bạn cài lại cái gói trên xem sao?
<vubuntor963> ah 2!
<vubuntor963> còn nữa !
<vubuntor963> thunderbird !
 * n2i chẳng bao giờ chơi game flash online :3
<vubuntor963> sao khi vào dùng chương trình hỏi email là sao anh !
<n2i> có một hộp thoại hỏi thông tin bao gồm địa chỉ email, pass và đôi thứ khác phải không?
<vubuntor963> anh vào thử xem , em dùng FFox trong ubun tu hơi khó khăn !
<n2i> bạn đã sử dụng thunderbird trước đây chưa?
<vubuntor963> đúng rồi !
<vubuntor963> cái khỉ đó hỏi riết !
<vubuntor963> meo thì coi không được 1
<vubuntor963> giện như con rận !
<n2i> đó là bước tạo một tài khoản cho thunderbird để quản lý mail mà.
<n2i> bạn phải cho thunderbird biết bạn dùng địa chỉ email nào thì nó mới có thể quản lý email dùm bạn được chứ
<vubuntor963> ôi bạn tành ubuntu thì cho mình xin cái meo của bạn đi 1
<vubuntor963> tại mình đang tập tành wa ubuntu chơi !
<vubuntor963> mà không có tài liệu hay ai dùng nhiều cũng khó 1
<n2i> vậy bạn cứ nhiệt tình tập tành đi, rồi khắc thành thạo thôi! :D
<n2i> có gì lên đây mọi người giúp, và forum nữa :D
<vubuntor963> ok !
<n2i> tài liệu thì đầy bạn à. mỗi tội hơi hiếm tiếng Việt thôi :3
<vubuntor963> trước mắt cái flash trước đã để mình chuyển wa ubun
<vubuntor963> đang xài win 7
<vubuntor963> sẵn bạn chỉ mình luôn khakhakahkha
<n2i> !ure | vubuntor963 bạn cài gói này chưa?
<ubot2`> vubuntor963 bạn cài gói này chưa?: ubuntu-restricted-extras: đây là một gói sẽ cài đặt codec cho các định dạng nhạc và phim, một số font của Microsoft,unrar, Java, flash Plugin, và gói để chơi DVD v.v... Để cài đặt, bạn vào synaptic, tìm gói này và đánh dấu để cài đặt(xem !synaptic). Xem thêm: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/RestrictedFormats/PlayingDVDs
<n2i> sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<vubuntor963> chưa  ! mình đang bên win 7 chưa cài được !
<vubuntor963> đang rết chuyển wa ubuntu đây ban ah !
<n2i> :|
<n2i> vubuntor896: vui lòng đừng pm riêng nếu không cần thiết
<n2i> ở đây sẽ có nhiều người cùng có thể thấy được vấn đề của bạn
<vubuntor896> ban gi ay oi !
<vubuntor896> minh ne 1
<vubuntor896> vao lai roi !
<vubuntor896> huong dan cai dat Flash cho minh nhe !
<n2i> codai2810: <-- the best supporter for vubuntor[:digit:] :3
<n2i> vubuntor896: sudo apt-get install ubuntu-restricted-extras
<n2i> hoặc bạn vào Software Center và kiếm tên gói đó, rồi chọn install
<lamhaianh> Hello!!!!
<vubuntor194> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor615> Xin loi co ai co the giup minh chinh ibus voi dc khong a?
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor615> ok!
<vubuntor615> luc dau minh cau hinh IBUS da go tieng viet dc roi
<vubuntor615> nhung minh tat ibus di va khoi dong lai thi no ko go dc tieng viet nua
 * n2i tết nay một vubuntor xông đất, và `ra đi` bất đắc kỳ tử, hem biết tình hình chung năm nay sẽ thế nào :3
<n2i> vubuntor615: bạn đã kích hoạt nó bằng tổ hợp phím ctrl + space chưa?
<vubuntor615> da roi`
<vubuntor615> nhung no ko hoat dong
<n2i> bạn đang nhập tiếng Việt trên ứng dụng nào?
<vubuntor615> dang nhap tren firefox 9.0
<n2i> bạn chắc chắn là ibus đã chạy và ibus-unikey đã được lựa chọn trong input method của preference ibus?
<vubuntor615> da chay Ibus
<n2i> vubuntor615: vậy bạn kích hoạt bằng ctrl + space trước khi sử dụng và ngay trên firefox? nhưng vẫn không được?
<vubuntor615> da dung ko nhap dc tieng viet
<vubuntor615> an ctrl + space van ko dc
<n2i> vậy nếu sử dụng ở một chương trình khác thì sao? gedit chẳng hạn?
<vubuntor615> ko chay dc o chuong trinh nao ca :-??
<vubuntor615> language panel no bi mo?` di va an ctrl + space ko dc
<n2i> ok. vậy bạn bật cái preference của Ibus lên, và chắc chắn rằng ibus-unikey đã được chọn ở thẻ input method. cũng như tổ hợp phím ctrl+space không bị thay đổi.
<n2i> vì trước đó bạn đã sử dụng được, nên khả năng trên là rất ít. tức là bạn đã sử dụng ok trước đó?
<n2i> vubuntor615: mờ là sao cậu? ý là biểu tượng của ibus?
<vubuntor615> @n2i: trong tab input method thi minh cho la` "Vietnamese - unikey", va ko chinh gi trong to hop phim enable
<vubuntor615> :-?? ko biet ta? sao, no bi mo?` di giong nhu la dang o che do "input method off" vay
<n2i> lần cuối bạn sử dụng được là khi nào?
<n2i> và sau đó bạn có cài cắm, tùy chỉnh gì liên quan không?
 * n2i sao lại `mờ` nhỉ :3
<vubuntor615> lan cuoi su dung dc la cach day 5', co tat ibus di de test thu x-unikey, nhung ko tim thay dc x-unikey de kich hoat
<vubuntor615> co khi nao do xung dot vs x-unikey ko?
<vubuntor613> kinh chao cac vi su phu !
<n2i> vubuntor615: bạn chắc chắn là x-unikey chưa/không chạy? hoặc đã tắt hoàn toàn rồi?
<n2i> :3
<vubuntor613> vui lhi !
<vubuntor613> vay muon bat len o dau !
<n2i> vubuntor615: cũng có khả năng. nhưng chưa hẳn.
<n2i> :-/
<vubuntor613> de go tieng viet co dau !
<vubuntor615> x-unikey chi vua moi cai nhung chay
<vubuntor613> vay muon x- unikey cahy thi phai lam sao !
<vubuntor615> :-? vay ban chi minh uninstall x-unikey dc ko?
<n2i> khuyên không nên xài x-unikey, mà muốn xài thì cũng được. làm theo hướng dẫn trên trang chủ của nó là được mà.
<vubuntor613> trong ubuntu co the cai dat them cac phan mem bo tro nhu : advenced system care hay khong !
<vubuntor613> vay thi xai cai nao thong dung ay !
<vubuntor613> chi minh di !
 * n2i không nhớ rõ nữa. thay đổi mấy module input, thay vì ibus là x-unikey.
<vubuntor613> minh chua xai wen ubuntu lam !
<n2i> "advenced system care" <-- what is this? :D
<n2i> vubuntor613: cứ xài ibus-unikey
<vubuntor613> 1 cai phan mem don dep he thong de may chay em em ay ma !
<n2i> killall x-unikey <-- chạy lệnh này thử xem.
<vubuntor613> quan trong la chi cai go tieng iet truoc di !
<vubuntor613> eheheeehehehhe
<vubuntor615> no process found
<vubuntor615> :-? de minh google thu cach unistall x-unikey
<n2i> vubuntor615: sudo apt-get remove x-unikey
<n2i> hoặc thay remove = purge nếu muốn
<n2i> vubuntor613: sao phải dọn dẹp? khi mà nó vốn đã ngăn nắp :D
<n2i> vubuntor613: không phải là vubuntor615 sao? :|
 * n2i loạn mất @@
<vubuntor613> dau roi !
<vubuntor613> su phu oi !
<vubuntor615> ok da unistall dc x-unikey
<vubuntor615> nhung van chua go dc tieng viet = ibus :(
<n2i> vubuntor615: bạn restart ibus lại lần nữa xem sao
<n2i> hoặc killall ibus-daemon sau đó chạy lại nó. ibus-daemon &
<vubuntor615> da~ khoi dong lai nhung van ko dc, hay phai logout lai thi moi dc?
<n2i> biểu tượng của ibus vẫn bị mờ sao bạn?
 * n2i vubuntor đâu hết rồi nhỉ? confirm xem sao :3
<vubuntor680> day !
<n2i> bạn có thể logout rồi login vào lại xem tn.
<vubuntor680> khong hieu sao bi out !
<vubuntor680> su phu oi !
<vubuntor680> nay gio bi lag o ngoai nen khong biet gi rao troi !
<vubuntor680> su phu vui long chi cai go tieng viet trong ubuntu di !
<vubuntor680> co ai chigiup minh khong !
<vubuntor290> hi n2i
<n2i> !ibus | vubuntor680 bạn cài và xài cái này. cách cài và kích hoạt như thế nào bạn có thể kiếm trên forum bạn nhé. có hướng dẫn đầy đủ rồi đó.
<ubot2`> vubuntor680 bạn cài và xài cái này. cách cài và kích hoạt như thế nào bạn có thể kiếm trên forum bạn nhé. có hướng dẫn đầy đủ rồi đó.: Bộ gõ đa ngôn ngữ Ibus http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/IBus
<vubuntor680> sao hem giup minh nua nhi !
<vubuntor290> hoi nay minh hoi ve ibus, minh da khoi dong lai roi nhung ko chay
<vubuntor290> :-??
<vubuntor290> ban co the dung teamviewer chinh dum minh dc ko?
<n2i> vubuntor290: mình xài 3G, trọn gói, đú sao nổi :D
<n2i> vubuntor680: mình đãn nói ở ngay trên rồi bạn.
<n2i> vubuntor290: cho mình xin tấm hình có cái icon của ibus bị mờ được không? thêm cái hộp thoại language support nữa.
<vubuntor290> ok
<vubuntor680> hey ! ban oi ! minh la con ga !
<vubuntor680> moi su dung ubuntu lan dau !
<vubuntor680> chua biet mote gi rao troi !
<n2i> :3
<n2i> vubuntor680: ok.
<n2i> vậy bạn đã biết cách cài một phần mềm trên Ubuntu chưa? bằng lệnh và bằng đồ họa
<n2i> *'và' thay bằng 'hoặc'
<vubuntor203> @n2i: link hinh day http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/abca.png/
<n2i> nếu có, thì bạn cài ibus, ibus-unikeyvào và làm tiếp.
<vubuntor203> @n2i: link hinh day http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/215/abca.png/
<n2i> lạ nhỉ. giờ hoàn toàn không xài được ibus-unikey ở bất cứ đâu? dù đã chọn nó trong input method của ibus?
<vubuntor203> ko xai dc hix
<vubuntor203> :-??
<vubuntor203> neu uninstall ibus roi cai lai thi sao nhi?
<n2i> mình nghĩ không cần thiết phải cài lại.
<n2i> cơ mà nếu đã làm đúng như hướng dẫn, đã xài được, giờ tự dưng lại không xài được, hơi lạ.
<vubuntor203> :D cai nay minh chiu, hoi trc cung bi 1 lan roi
<n2i> export GTK_IM_MODULE="ibus"
<n2i> export XMODIFIERS="@im=ibus"
<n2i> export QT_IM_MODULE="ibus"
<n2i> Mấy dòng này có trong file .bashrc của bạn chưa? (chắc rồi)
<vubuntor203> file .bashrc do nam o dau?
<n2i> trong home của cậu.
<n2i> tức là ~/.bashrc
<n2i> nó là file ẩn.
<vubuntor203> :-?? trong ubuntu 11.10 muon hien file an thi cau hinh the nao ban?
<n2i> trong nautilus, tức trình quản lý file của U ấy, ctrl + h để hiện file ẩn
<n2i> hoặc gedit ~/.bashrc là được
<n2i> hoặc tail -n 30 ~/.bashrc
<vubuntor203> ok, de minh tim file .bashrc
<vubuntor203> 3 dong do ko co trong file
<vubuntor203> :-? vay gio phai them vao cho nao` vay ban?
<n2i> paste 3 dòng đó vào file đó và save lại.
<n2i> mà sao lại không có được nhỉ
<n2i> trước khi làm thế bạn chạy ibus-setup xem nó có thông báo gì không?
<vubuntor203> ok de minh thu reinstall lai xem
<vubuntor203> hix minh vua unistall ibus gio cai lai thi no thieu input method
<vubuntor203> nen chac phai repair hoac cai lai ubuntu thoi :D
<vubuntor203> thank n2i nhieu :D
<n2i> vubuntor203: không cần cài lại Ubuntu đâu.
<n2i> vấn đề là của ibus mà!
<n2i> nếu thiếu input method thì cài input method vào cho nó
<n2i> apt-cache search ibus- nó ra cả chạc. (mình đoán thế :D)
<vubuntor203> :-?
<vubuntor203> thanks
<vubuntor203> de minh test thu xem
<vubuntor203> :-?? van ko dc roi
<n2i> bạn chạy ibus-setup có thấy thông báo gì không? trong đó đã chọn input method là unikey? (đứng đầu danh sách)
<n2i> và trong language support đã chọn input method là ibus rồi?
<n2i> logout và sau đó login vào lại?
<vubuntor203> do hoi nay minh lo?~ uninstall ibus roi, gio cai lai thi vao language support thi ko thay cho chon ibus hay cai khac nua T_T
<vubuntor203> thoi thank n2i nhieu, de mai minh cai lai ubuntu luon cho chuan luon :d
<vubuntor203> :D
<n2i> :3
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-28
<vubuntor804> sao minh` cai` U 12.04 ko dk ta
<C4NoC> :-/
 * C4NoC dòm calendar 
<C4NoC> mùng 6
<C4NoC> bah
<vubuntor804> mong` 6 thi` sao?
<C4NoC> tết
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor804> Tet gi` nua~
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> đã đi làm đâu
<vubuntor804> dzay C4NoC dzo day lam` chi?
<C4NoC> chơi D:
<vubuntor804> :3
<vubuntor804> ko cai` duoc live thi` cai` alter vay
<vubuntor804> C4NoC cho minh hoi
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor804> lam` the nao` dat ten duoc vay
<vubuntor804> dat ten trong nay ne`
<C4NoC>  /nick name
<saochoi> a` ha'
<saochoi> dzay con lam the nao de whois duoc thanh @unaffiliated/canoc nhu cua C4Noc
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> tính soi mềnh à
<saochoi> hi` hi` nghich. ti' chut'
<saochoi> dang trong luc' tai U nghich do buon`
<saochoi> C4NOC chua tra loi minh nha
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> trả lời gì
<saochoi> thi` cau hoi luc nay do
<LingMei> hic sao minh cai U alternate cung loi la` sao
#ubuntu-vn 2012-01-29
<vubuntor603> Các bạn ơi, bây giờ mình đang muốn dùng SVN trên ubuntu, theo các bạn thì mình nên dùng thằng nào?
<vubuntor603> Bên windows thì mình dùng thằng này http://tortoisesvn.tigris.org/
<CoconutCrab> subversion
<CoconutCrab> đấy
<vubuntor603> thanks CoconutCrab
<vubuntor966> alo
<vubuntor966> có ai ko
<_Tux_> không
<_Tux_> channel vẫn đang ăn Tết
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> mới mùng 7
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-21
 * CoconutCreb dòm dòm
<vubuntor720> chào các bác
<vubuntor720> e đang dùng Ubuntu 12.10
<vubuntor720> giờ muốn cài thêm fedora 18 bằng file .iso từ hdd
<vubuntor720> mà lên google thấy rắc rối quá, các bác chỉ cho e chút
 * CoconutCreb hem biết cách cài kiểu đó
<C4NoC> D:
 * C4NoC cũng hem bít
<C4NoC> chi cho cực dzị
<C4NoC> làm cái usb có 5p
<vubuntor720> tại vì quên pass Bios rồi, giờ ko boot từ usb với cd được
<CoconutCreb> chích điện bios
<C4NoC>  ờ
<C4NoC> lôi ra chích điện
<vubuntor720> laptop, mấy thủ thuật phá pass bios bó tay rồi, nên giờ mới mệt
<C4NoC>  ồ
<C4NoC> thế à
<C4NoC> tháo ra chích điện
<vubuntor720> chích thế nào bác, đâu phải dễ
<vubuntor720> e có đọc bài này http://forums.fedoraforum.org/showthread.php?t=278732
<vubuntor720> mà không hiểu lắm
<vubuntor720> bác nào chỉ cho em cái
<C4NoC>  thôi cài debian ấy
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> hình như nó cài từ file gzip
<C4NoC> chứ ko cần phải boot usb
<vubuntor720> e muốn thử fedora
<C4NoC> ờm
<C4NoC> cài vào máy ảo
<C4NoC> rồi rsync nó ra partition thật
<C4NoC> cho boot lên
<C4NoC> hy vọng chạy dc
<C4NoC> http://gofedora.com/how-to-install-fedora-without-cd-dvd/
<C4NoC> guide nè
<iSupyBot`> Title: How To: Install Fedora without CD or DVD (at gofedora.com)
<vubuntor720> cái đó e cũng thử rồi, mà nó hướng dẫn cho grub chứ ko phải grub 2 thì phải
<C4NoC> grub nào chả rứa
<C4NoC> sửa tí thì grub 2 nó boot thôi
<vubuntor720> đến cái đoạn add mấy dòng vào grub.conf thì làm thế nào vậy bác
<vubuntor720> em add vào /etc/default/grub
<vubuntor720> rồi update-grub thì báo lỗi
<C4NoC> nah
<C4NoC> sửa trực tiếp vào /boot/grub/grub.cfg ấy
<vubuntor720> hình như không sửa đc, khởi động lại nó tự xóa hết luôn
<vubuntor720> e sửa 3 lần nó đều xóa hết
<C4NoC>  sửa thôi
<C4NoC> ai bảo chạy update grub cho nó xóa
<C4NoC> sửa rồi reboot liền
<vubuntor720> thế ạ
<vubuntor720> em tạo /stuff trong phân vùng của Ubuntu luôn chứ không tạo phân vùng mới
<vubuntor720> vậy có đc ko bác
<C4NoC> dc
<C4NoC> chế theo cái guide kia đi
<vubuntor720> sửa lại như này nữa đúng ko bác kernel /vmlinuz0     initrd /initrd0.img
<vubuntor720> thêm số 0
<vubuntor413> ban dua oi an dua
<vubuntor600> @C4NoC: em làm mà không thấy menu đã add vào grub.cfg nó hiện ra
<vubuntor600> có lỗi gì ở grub entry thế các bác nhỉ
<C4NoC> lunch tiem
<vubuntor600> là sao vậy bác
<C4NoC> là giờ ngủ trưa
<C4NoC> :3
 * C4NoC đi ngủ
<vubuntor600> :D
<vubuntor600> vất vả quá
<vubuntor600> làm mãi mà ko đc
<n0bawk> vubuntor600: coi hướng dẫn rồi tự làm đi
<n0bawk> !grub2 | vubuntor600
<ubot2> vubuntor600: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<iSupyBot`> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<vubuntor600> cám ơn bác n0bawk
<vubuntor600> để e xem
<vubuntor600> em chịu rồi bác à
<vubuntor600> đọc một hồi hoa mắt luôn
<vubuntor600> e đã bỏ fedora18.iso trong thư mục /stuff/ rồi
<vubuntor600> giờ làm tiếp thế nào để nó boot được từ đó các bác
<vubuntor782> các bạn ơi cho mình hỏi mình biên dịch linphone sau khi configure nó báo các phần sau nghĩa là mình cần cài những gì thêm?
<C4NoC> D:
<C4NoC> lại linphone
<vubuntor782> 1.checking for g77... no 2.checking if gcc supports -fno-rtti -fno-exceptions... no 3.checking whether -lc should be explicitly linked in... no 4.checking if f77 PIC flag -fPIC works... no
<vubuntor782> 4.checking if f77 PIC flag -fPIC works... no
<vubuntor782> 5.checking if f77 supports -c -o file.o... no
<vubuntor782> 6.checking sys/audio.h usability... no 7.checking sys/audio.h presence... no 8.checking whether byte ordering is bigendian... no
<C4NoC> có xài f77 đâu mà lo
<vubuntor782> còn mấy cái kia?
<n0bawk> vubuntor600: bạn cần làm gì thì dọc cái tương ứng
<vubuntor933> hi all
<vubuntor933> cam on ban Mandalord hom truoc chi minh cai fonts abc nhe
<vubuntor933> ban dua cho minh hoi kenh nao ko ghi logs chat?
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-22
<vubuntor918> chao moi nguoi
<vubuntor918> minh vao xem
<vubuntor918> va tap dung may tinh cua be ban
<vubuntor918> minh hoc TDTT
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> thẩm du tập thể?
<vubuntor918> lam sao noi voi ban c4 duoc?
<CoconutCrab> thể dục thể thao?
<vubuntor918> uh
<CoconutCrab> vubuntor918: bạn của bạn đỡ mệt chưa?
<CoconutCrab> gõ /j #vnluser
<vubuntor069> co' ai kho^ng ? Cho mi`nh hoi xiu dc k ?
<SuicidalC4> hok có ai
<vubuntor069> @.@, hic, hoi xiu, mi`nh k ca`i package cu?a tieng viet dc
<SuicidalC4> là cái gì
<vubuntor069> language support
<vubuntor069> install vietnamese
<vubuntor069> error : It is impossible to install or remove any software. Please use the package manager "Synaptic" or run "sudo apt-get install -f" in a terminal to fix this issue at first.
<vubuntor069> run sudo apt-get install -f ro`i, nhug k co' kq
<vubuntor069> synaptic thi` k ma^`n ra dc package tieng viet, :D
<SuicidalC4> :-/
<SuicidalC4> vubuntor069: cần gõ tv
<SuicidalC4> hay là sao
<vubuntor069> à, được òi :D
<vubuntor069> tks thánh :D
<vubuntor069> mới mò lại trong synaptic :D
<vubuntor069> có òi :D
<vubuntor069> do cái language support nó k cho install vietnamese @.@
<vubuntor069> báo lỗi j j đó, phải install = synaptic
<SuicidalC4> :-/
<vubuntor069> :|
<SuicidalC4> okay
<JarCrab> eh he he
<vubuntor112> e chao ca nha ubuntu Viet Nam a
<JarCrab> okay
<vubuntor112> em dc hoi chua a?
<JarCrab> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor112> em hoi la dang ky thanh vien roi ma ban quan tri van chua chap nhan de em dang nhap a
<JarCrab> Tux|Away: kìa
<JarCrab> ai làm trên forum thì ra xử lý
<JarCrab> mà hình như cái forum điên điên ấy chứ
<Severus_> cái mail xác nhận không dùng được
<vubuntor112> the a thao nao e cu ngoi doi suot 3h roi ma ko vao dc dien dan de nho cac anh giup cho
<Severus_> bạn hỏi ửo đây luôn cũng được
<vubuntor112> em moi cai ubuntu 12.04
<vubuntor112> nhung da doc het cac bai ve cai wifi broadcom ma van ko cai dc
<vubuntor112> tinh nho cac anh teamview ho em voi a
<Severus_> .g broadcom wireless ubuntu
<vubuntor112> vang dung roi
<vubuntor112> em da doc bai nay va lam theo nhung ko dc  : [Tut]làm gì khi không kết nối được mạng không dây?
<vubuntor112> o dong lenh nay : sudo ndiswrapper -i bcmwl5.inf
<vubuntor112> em ko tim thay file co duoi   .inf mac du da tai va giai nen file ndiswrapper
<Severus_> đọc tiếng anh ấy
<Severus_> ndiswrapper là lấy drivers Uynh sang mà
<Severus_> :|
<vubuntor112> vi em cai ubuntu thang len toan bo hdd nen ko su dung winxp
<vubuntor112> chi su dung moi ubuntu 12.04 thoi
<vubuntor112> may cua e la acer extensa 5220 ko biet da co ai cai dc wifi cho cai may nay chua?
<Mandalord> có đấy chứ
<Mandalord> có file bcmwl5.inf
<vubuntor112> thuc su e ko tim thay
<Mandalord> bạn giải nén ra folder wifi đúng ko
<Mandalord> nó ở trong đó ấy
<vubuntor112> e giai nen ra song roi tim nhung ko co file do
<Mandalord> mình mới down về giải nén ra thấy luôn
<Mandalord> sao bạn lại ko thấy
<vubuntor112> e tai tu trang nay day
<vubuntor112> http://www.mediafire.com/?zd1uxfz1gjj
<iSupyBot`> Title: wifi.tar (at www.mediafire.com)
<Mandalord> bạn down file wifi.tar rồi để nó ở đâu?
<vubuntor112> o trong thu muc home
<Mandalord> rồi ấn chuột phải -> giải nén
<Mandalord> xong rồi bạn gõ gì vào terminal
<vubuntor112> dung the
<vubuntor112> cd..
<Mandalord> cd gì
<vubuntor112> cd /home
<Mandalord> bạn thử chạy lệnh ls rồi post kết quả đây
<vubuntor112> Desktop    Downloads         Music             Pictures  Templates Documents  examples.desktop  ndiswrapper-1.53  Public    Videos
<Mandalord> thế file wifi.tar đâu rồi? bỏ chung vào cùng chỗ với bọn Desktop Downloads đi
<Mandalord> bạn bị nhầm thư mục $HOME và /home rồi
<vubuntor112> e chua hieu
<Mandalord> chài
<Mandalord> bạn thấy trong thư mục /home
<Mandalord> có phải có tên user của bạn đúng ko?
<vubuntor112> vang
<Mandalord> đó
<Mandalord> bỏ cái file wifi.tar vào trong thư mục có tên user của bạn
<vubuntor112> cai file wifi.tar trong bai huong dan ko thay noi toi a
<Mandalord> cái file đó được down từ medifire về đó
<vubuntor112> chac e chua tai file do ve
<Mandalord> sac
<Mandalord> oh my chúa
<Mandalord> mà bạn tải ndiswrapper ở đâu thế
<Mandalord> có ai bảo bạn tải cái đó về đâu?
<vubuntor112> e tai o day : http://www.mediafire.com/?zd1uxfz1gjj
<iSupyBot`> Title: wifi.tar (at www.mediafire.com)
<Mandalord> tải về đi
<Mandalord> mà cái đó là file wifi.tar chứ liên quan gì tới ndiswrapper
<vubuntor112> e lam theo huong dan :http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org/viewtopic.php?f=21&t=506
<iSupyBot`> Title: [Tut]làm gì khi không kết nối được mạng không dây? - Xem chủ đề | Diễn đàn Ubuntu Việt Nam (at forum.ubuntu-vn.org)
<Mandalord> cứ tải về và giải nén đi đã
<vubuntor112> tai cai wifi.tar a
<Mandalord> chính thế
<vubuntor112> e vao trang do nhung ko thay nut dawload o dau
<Mandalord> ?
<Mandalord> bạn chưa dùng mediafire bao h sao?
<vubuntor112> Title: wifi.tar (at www.mediafire.com)
<vubuntor112> kich vao cai do dung ko a
<Mandalord> ờ
<vubuntor112> ko hien len file can tai ma chi thay quangcao thoi
<vubuntor112> free online storage..
<Mandalord> http://www.mediafire.com/?zd1uxfz1gjj
<iSupyBot`> Title: wifi.tar (at www.mediafire.com)
<vubuntor112> ah duong link tren
<vubuntor112> ok e thay file do ron anhoi cam
<vubuntor112> cam on anh
<vubuntor112> de e tu lam
<vubuntor112> neu mac o dau lai vao hoi tiep
<vubuntor112> thansk ca nha
<vubuntor112> chuc ngu ngon
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-23
<vubuntor143> Trong sách mình đọc có đoạn như thế này : A long int variable takes up more RAM than the smaller int. Cho mình hỏi tại sao lại như vậy
<_Tux_> .g A long int variable takes up more RAM than the smaller int
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<_Tux_> .g A long int variable takes up more RAM than the smaller int
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://www.cplusplus.com/doc/tutorial/variables/
<iSupyBot`> Title: Variables. Data Types. - C++ Documentation (at www.cplusplus.com)
<_Tux_> .g why long int takes more RAM C++
<iPhenny> _Tux_: http://newdata.box.sk/bx/c/htm/ch03.htm
<iSupyBot`> Title: Teach Yourself C++ in 21 Days (at newdata.box.sk)
<n0bawk> cái này phụ thuộc vào compiler mà :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor143: nhiều bit hơn thì tốn nhiều ram hơn :))
<vubuntor143> đều là 4 bit mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor143: bạn đọc link google kia kìa
<_Tux_> nó nói rõ mà
<_Tux_> ;)
<_Tux_>  short integer is two bytes on most computers, a long integer is usually four bytes, and an integer (without the keyword short or long) can be two or four bytes. Listing 3.1 should help you determine the exact size of these types on your computer.
<vubuntor143> cảm ơn bạn
<n0bawk> :3
<vubuntor776> có ai ở đây giúp em vs được không ạ
<vubuntor776> hix
<vubuntor776> Alo ạ
<Severus_> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor776> sạ
<vubuntor776> dạ
<vubuntor776> anh Æ¡i
<vubuntor776> bây jo em muốn cài linphone trên ubuntu thì ntn ạ
<vubuntor776> cài linphone đấy ạ
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install linphone
<vubuntor776> làm rồi không dc đâu bạn ơi
<n0bawk> vubuntor776: mình làm đc đây?
<CoconutC1ab> :3
<vubuntor659> ca bac oi cho e hoi sao e dang ky 2 ngay roi ma van chua dc vao dien dan vay a
<vubuntor659> Tên thành viên đã chọn hiện tại chưa được kích hoạt. Nếu bạn gặp rắc rối trong việc kích hoạt tài khoản của mình, hãy liên hệ với người quản trị.
<vubuntor659> toan bi nhu tren thoi
<SuckyCrab> forum đơ rồi
<SuckyCrab> đang sửa
<vubuntor659> ec ec
<vubuntor659> thansk bac
<vubuntor659> lieu khi nao sua song vay bac
<SuckyCrab> chả hiểu
 * SuckyCrab không liên quan đến diễn đàn lắm
<vubuntor659> vang a
<vubuntor876> có ai biết cài linphone trên ubutu không nhỉ
<n0bawk> có
<n0bawk> ai cũng biết
<n0bawk> chỉ có 1 người biết mà ko biết :))
<vubuntor876> là sao thế bạn
<vubuntor876> sudo apt-get à
<vubuntor876> không dc đâu bạn à
<vubuntor876> 19
<n0bawk> mình ko biết sao bạn nói ko đc
<n0bawk> mình và rất nhièu người khác làm vẫn đc bình thường :)
<vubuntor876> làm ntn thế bạn ơi
<vubuntor876> hix
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install linphone
<vubuntor876> mình mói học mà
<vubuntor876> t cài rồi
<vubuntor876> không dc bạn à
<n0bawk> ok
<SuckyCrab> af
<SuckyCrab> lại cái bạn BKHN linphone đó hả
<SuckyCrab> sigh
<SuckyCrab> kids these days
<vubuntor387> tốc độc đọc-ghi USB/HDD trên ubuntu rất nhanh(trung bình 10-15MB/s) nhưng trên windows 8 thì tốc độ HDD khoảng 15-30MB/s dao động lớn,USB thì lại lèo tèo vài chục KB/s đến 5MB/s là cao nhất...vì sao vậy ạ?
<vubuntor387> !ping
<ubot2> Factoid 'ping' not found
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-24
<vubuntor374> mọi người ơi cho hỏi có phần mềm nào dùng trong HDH Ubuntu mà chat được nick yahoo không? mình rất muốn ủng hộ phần mềm việt nhưng không có ứng dụng đi kèm thì HDH sẽ chết yểu thôi
<C4NoC> pidgin
<C4NoC> ubuntu ko phải của vn
<vubuntor374> ồ, vậy mà mình có nghe được thông tin Ubuntu là của VN, xin lỗi vì đã không kiểm chứng nhé
<vubuntor374> cảm ơn bạn nhé
<vubuntor374> à, mình dùng cả facebook nữa nhưng mà tìm trên mạng thấy có hướng dẫn sửa host
<vubuntor374> nhưng khi mở terminal thì nó đòi password, mình không biết đó là pass nào?
<vubuntor374> (mình cài đặt hộ, :D không phải máy của mình)
<C4NoC> pass login , hoặc pass account admin ấy
<vubuntor374> cảm ơn nhé
<vubuntor304> alo
<vubuntor569> Alo
<vubuntor569> có ai biết cài aterisk trên ubuntu không nhỉ :(
<C4NoC> là cái gì
<phongdatgl> là cái cc gì :D
<vubuntor569> aterisk mà
<vubuntor569> cài aterisk trên ubuntu ạ
<C4NoC>  chịu
<vubuntor569> có cai biết không ạ
<vubuntor569> cài aterisk đấy ạ
<_Tux_> vubuntor569: Google là biết liền
<_Tux_> có gì khó đâu ta
<_Tux_> :D
 * _Tux_ chỉ biết Gooogle
<vubuntor467> có huynh nào dùng Pidgin k ạ?
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> có ai ko xài
<vubuntor467> Pidgin em gioơờ  biị dođoơ Status luoônn aạ,k doiđoiôiổi dđc
<vubuntor467> Ibus/Scim thi` lọan caoào caoào le^n
<C4NoC> yahoo hả?
<C4NoC> thế chịu
<C4NoC> có bao giờ set status
<vubuntor467> MSN,QQ cuũng biị
<C4NoC> ibus thôi
<C4NoC> scim làm gì
<C4NoC> ờ, lúc nào cũng invi, ko set status
<vubuntor411> chào các bạn
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor467> Khoông hieênệ Available
<vubuntor467> ibus remove r
<C4NoC> sao remove
<vubuntor467> ibus thi` k go~ chrome dc
<C4NoC> ai bảo ko dc
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor467> Password deđeêể Authenci cung~ k go~ dc
<vubuntor467> Scim thi` bi. the^' nay`
<C4NoC> lolz
<vubuntor467> lan^` no' ket luon may phim chuc nang nhu Backspace,Enter,Del
<C4NoC> ibus version bao nhiêu?
<vubuntor467> 1.4.2
<vubuntor411> các bạn cho mình hỏi sao ubuntu server của mình mỗi khi chạy lệnh apt-get nó lại báo lỗi này http://i.imgur.com/QFvS53t.png
<Severus_> Chrome là gtk mà
<Severus_> :|
<C4NoC> vubuntor411: cài gì cho lắm vào
<C4NoC> dependency nó loạn lên
<vubuntor467> Noi' chung la` SCIM bien^' Backspace,Enter,Tab,Del,... thanh` may' phim ky' tu. vo^ nghia~ va` bi. lap*. ky' tu.
<vubuntor467> Ibus thi` go~ password k dc,Ctrl-Space k affect,Chrome ngu luon^
<vubuntor411> @C4NOC: vậy mình bây giờ phải làm sao :(
<vubuntor467> vubuntor411: sudo apt-get -f install
<vubuntor411> @vubuntor467: bây giờ mình muốn huỷ không cài 2 cái gói đó nữa
<vubuntor411> sợ lỗi quá
<vubuntor411> thì dùng lệnh nào nhỉ
<C4NoC> lỗi cài lại
<C4NoC> :-/
<C4NoC> sợ gì
<vubuntor411> @C4NOC: 2 cái này nó xuất hiện sau khi mình thử cài file deb bằng lệnh dpbg -i đó
<C4NoC> deb down ở đâu à
<vubuntor411> trên homepage của nó luôn
<C4NoC> cái gì vậy?
<vubuntor411> webmin với pyload
<vubuntor411> à webmin là để quản lý server
<C4NoC> webmin có repo mà
<vubuntor411> ừa, mà mình thấy nó có hướng dẫn cài bằng deb nên thử
<vubuntor411> ai dè lỗi :(
<C4NoC> thế ráng ngồi gỡ depend đi
<C4NoC> hư cài lại
<C4NoC> :]]
<vubuntor411> mình gõ lệnh install bằng dpkg xong giờ ko có undo đc hả
<vubuntor467> coó GUI deđeêể UNDO aàh...remove tuưừng caiái laà undo roiôiồi
<C4NoC> vào synaptic mà remove
<C4NoC> ko thì dpkg -e
<C4NoC> hay -r gì đó
<C4NoC> chả nhớ
<vubuntor411> mình gõ lệnh dpkg -i webmin_1.610_all.deb thì nó báo thế này http://i.imgur.com/3PdqOfC.png
<vubuntor411> xong là bị lỗi trong apt-get luôn
<C4NoC> thôi đi đọc document đi
<C4NoC> có hướng dẫn đầy đủ thì ko làm
<vubuntor422> Gỡ SCIM cài lại Ibus và giờ phải gõ VIQR...Chrome vẫn k gõ đc...Mấy bảng nhập Password khi thay đổi gì đó thì không gõ đc gì hết
<vubuntor422> Loạn thật
<C4NoC> :_/
<C4NoC> thấy gõ dc rồi đó
<vubuntor422> Chuột phải Vietnamese (VIQR) anh ơi...gõ cái này mệt lắm luôn...
<C4NoC> :3
<C4NoC> tóm lại là đang xài ibus?
<C4NoC> export hết mấy cái ENV chưa
<heroandtn3> Hello mọi người, em đang thắc mắc 1 chỗ là khi mình vào nautilus click vào biểu tượng partition của windows thì nó mount vào cho minh
<heroandtn3> ví dụ phân vùng MEDIA thì nó mount vào /media/MEDIA
<heroandtn3> bây h em ko muốn nó mount vào /media/MEDIA mà muốn nó mount vào chỗ khác gì phải sửa ở đâu nhi
<vubuntor422> chỉnh fstab
<heroandtn3> trong đó không có thông tin
<vubuntor422> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fstab
<iSupyBot`> Title: fstab - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia (at en.wikipedia.org)
<vubuntor422> dùng lệnh mount cũng đc
<heroandtn3> giờ mình muốn biết là nó lưu thông tin để mount ở đâu
<heroandtn3> fstab thì ko có rồi
<vubuntor422> nó dùng fstab mà
<heroandtn3> trong fstab của mình ko có thông tin gì về windows partition
<vubuntor422> mình lại có...nó lại dùng uuid mới đau...
<vubuntor422> cua dừa kia...hỏi huynh ấy chắc rõ...
<heroandtn3> bạn thử comment dòng đó xem
<heroandtn3> mình đoán là vẫn mount được từ nautilus bình thường
<vubuntor422> uuid=01CDFA3082791540 /media/01CDFA3082791540 ntfs defaults,noexec 0 0
<kid_> 32131
<vubuntor771> chao moi nguoi
<CoconutCrab> mọi người chào
<vubuntor771> minh dang tim pham mem quan ly email cho ubuntu server
<CoconutCrab> quản lý mail là....?
<vubuntor771> minh co nhu cau nhu sau
<vubuntor771> - minh co 8 nhan vien ban hang
<CoconutCrab> mấy cái kiểu chia sẻ kinh nghiệm thế này lên forum viết thì tốt hơn
<CoconutCrab> ở đây ít người
<vubuntor771> minh muong thiet lap email cho tung nhan vien theo host
<CoconutCrab> mà nếu bạn muốn dùng đầy đủ thì dùng zimbra thử xem
<vubuntor771> va email ra ngoai la email cua cong ty
<vubuntor771> va email ra ngoai la email cua cong ty (chi mot dia chi dai dien)
<taquangquan> Xin chao ca nha
<vubuntor771> vvay minh se tim hieu ve zimbra
<vubuntor771> neu co van de khong hieu xin moi gnuoi chi cho
<vubuntor771> vi moi bat dau hoc ve ubuntu
<CoconutCrab> okay
<CoconutCrab> cả nhà chào
<vubuntor771> cam on
<CoconutCrab> okay
<taquangquan> Cho em hỏi là ubuntu 12 muốn làm server thì làm thế nào?
<CoconutCrab> server làm chức năng gì?
<taquangquan> Làm webserver chat
<CoconutCrab> chat dựa trên giao thức?
<taquangquan> Tcp/ip
<CoconutCrab> đấy là tầng dưới
<CoconutCrab> tầng trên cơ
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<CoconutCrab> hay bạn được giao đề tài làm server chat với ubuntu?
<taquangquan> Em tìm hiểu để xem làm server trên ubuntu có gì khác trên win như thế nào
<taquangquan> Mọi người đâu rồi?
<taquangquan> Xin chao
<taquangquan> list
 * taquangquan /list
* taquangquan changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
* taquangquan changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
 * taquangquan list
<taquangquan> ChanServ: helln
 * taquangquan wacks C4NoC with baseball bat for a home run
 * taquangquan /whois
 * taquangquan /list #ubuntu-vn
<_Tux_> ?
 * taquangquan ChanServ kick taquangquan
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-25
* taquangquan changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: #ubuntu-vn
* ChanServ changed the topic of #ubuntu-vn to: Kênh hỗ trợ trực tuyến|Trang chủ: http://www.ubuntu-vn.org |Diễn  đàn: http://forum.ubuntu-vn.org |Tài liệu: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org |logs: http://irclogs.ubuntu.com |>4 dòng paste tại http://paste.ubuntu.com | Bàn luận  ngoài lề /join #vnluser
<taquangquan> ChanServ: xin chao
<_Tux_> taquangquan: làm gì mà định change cả topic của channel thế
<taquangquan> Đang nghịch tý thôi.mới dùng irc chat nên tìm hiểu 1 chút.
<taquangquan> Có thử mới ra vấn đề.
<_Tux_> taquangquan: tạo channel riêng mà thử
<taquangquan> _Tux_: bạn là mod trên ubuntu-vn à?
<_Tux_> không
<taquangquan> Thế h bạn đang làm ở đâu?
<_Tux_> home bank central
<vubuntor877> cho toi hoi tai sao cu moi lan toi bat may tinh thi lai dc thong bao: file system chi con 400 M dung luong
<vubuntor877> va toi ko the update dc nua
<vubuntor877> co cach nao de giai quyet ko
<C4NoC> coi cái gì đầy, xóa đi
<_Tux_> vubuntor877: clean bớt cache đi
<vubuntor877> xoa file system ah
<_Tux_> sudo apt-get clean
<_Tux_> sudo apt-get autoclean
<vubuntor877> nhung xoa thu muc nao thi dc ha ban
<_Tux_> sudo apt-get autoremove
<_Tux_> kiểu thế
<vubuntor877> vay no se tu dong xoa ah
<C4NoC> sudo apt-cache clean
<C4NoC> :-/
<vubuntor877> ko xoa dc ban oi
<C4NoC> vào home mà xóa
<C4NoC> chắc down lắm thứ quá chứ gì
<_Tux_> vubuntor877: xóa bớt p0rn đi
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor877> toi da chuyen tat ca cac thu sang cac o dia roi ma
<vubuntor877> bay gio home ko co j ca
<vubuntor877> toi vao file system de xoa nhung ko xoa dc j ca
<vubuntor877> vay phai lam the nao
<_Tux_> vubuntor877: lúc cài để mấy GB?
<vubuntor877> h vao software center de xoa bot phan mem cung bi loi
<vubuntor877> toi ko nho
<vubuntor877> chac khoang 1-2 G j do
<_Tux_> clgt
<_Tux_> mặc định nó cài cũng hết ~4G rồi còn gì
<_Tux_> sao kibo thế
<vubuntor877> hoi do co may cai can dung luong
<vubuntor877> toi cung ko nho chinh xac nua
<vubuntor877> co 1 cai toi de 10G
<_Tux_> vubuntor877: có cài máy ảo không mà hết được?
<vubuntor877> may ao la saoA?
<_Tux_> df -kTh coi
<vubuntor877> toi chi mo file iso mot lan thoi
<vubuntor877> ko biet co lien quan j ko
<vubuntor689> co ai biet giai nen trong ubuntu khong a
<vubuntor689> giai nén rar đó ạ
<vubuntor689> dùng phần mềm j ạ
<CoconutCrab> sudo aptitude install unrar
<vubuntor421> hello moto các bác
<n0bawk> hell
<vubuntor421> các bác cho em hỏi cái lệnh lsmod lúc đánh nó hiện các chữ số ở hàng used by là như thế nào mong các bác chỉ em @,@
<vubuntor421> ví dụ như thế này
<vubuntor421> Module                  Size  Used by rndis_host             14211  0  cdc_ether              14181  1 rndis_host usbnet                 31278  2 rndis_host,cdc_ether fuse                   78033  3  usb_storage            60226  0  ebtable_nat            12808  0  bnep                   19702  2  bluetooth             319586  7 bnep
<CoconutCrab> là module đó được dùng bởi các module nào khác
<vubuntor421> ở hàng used ấy
<vubuntor421> vậy là số 0 có nghĩa là không được load bởi các module khác
<CoconutCrab> owf
<CoconutCrab> owf
<CoconutCrab> ờ
<CoconutCrab> thi thoảng scim hơi đơ :-/
<vubuntor421> bên em cái ibus lâu lâu cũng vậy :v
<C4NoC>  đơ với irssi thôi
<vubuntor421> mỗi lần vậy thì em lại phải bật lại
 * _Tux_ chả đơ bao giờ huehuehue
<vubuntor755> mấy bác cho em hỏi
<vubuntor755> khi mình biên dịch kernel thẳng vào nhân
<vubuntor755> có phải mấy cái driver nó chạy thẳng vào ram lúc load không vậy
<CoconutCrab> và?
<vubuntor755> còn nếu chọn là module thì nó là một thư viện động phải không
<vubuntor755> @,@
<CoconutCrab> dạng thế
<vubuntor755> ồh như vậy nó có nhanh hơn không
<vubuntor755> :v
 * _Tux_ lăn ra ngất
<CoconutCrab> không
<vubuntor755> vậy sao mấy bác trên mạng cứ bảo biên dịch thẳng vào nhân đi
<vubuntor755> nó sẽ chạy nhanh hơn
<_Tux_> built-in
<C4NoC>  nhanh hơn mà
<_Tux_> nhanh là khỏi phải load module từ đĩa thôi
<CoconutCrab> không
<vubuntor755> mà em thì chưa thấy nhanh đâu chỉ thấy ram nó ngập thôi
<_Tux_> chứ có phải thư viện thư vẽo gì đâu
<CoconutCrab> chả nhanh hơn gì
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab: sao ko hơn?
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab: đỡ phải đọc đĩa thêm
<C4NoC> huehue
<CoconutCrab> thế sao lại nhanh hơn?
<CoconutCrab> cũng là JMP vào mem
<CoconutCrab> hết
<CoconutCrab> thì lúc load thôi
<vubuntor755> nếu vậy lúc boot hình như nó chậm hơn thì phải
<CoconutCrab> đằng nào chả phải udev nó probe đã rồi mới load
<CoconutCrab> load bừa phứa chỉ tổ tốn ram
<_Tux_> tưởng built-in nó load thẳng vô RAM mà ta
<_Tux_> còn qua cả thằng udev nữa là sao nhỉ
 * _Tux_ chưa rõ quá trình boot của kernel lắm
<vubuntor755> chóng mặt em như người mù đi đêm
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab: tưởng built-in rồi thì load nó phải load cả cục lên chứ
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab: tất nhiên là build vừa đúng driver
<CoconutCrab> thế lúc gắn ra gắn vào usb
<CoconutCrab> thì seo?
<CoconutCrab> hay muốn load lại với param khác
<CoconutCrab> hay muốn disable đi
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab: thế là cũng probe rồi mới load lên
<vubuntor755> mấy cái driver usb thì cho nó thành module cho rồi
<C4NoC> okay
<C4NoC> CoconutCrab: thế thì nhanh hơn đoạn đọc từ hdd
<C4NoC> :]]
<_Tux_> C4NoC: thì ý mình cũng là thế mà
<vubuntor755> em thấy chắc nhấn mạnh chỗ cpu với cái vga
<vubuntor755> thì chắc ngon
<_Tux_> vubuntor755: hem phải
<CoconutCrab> cpu với vga làm gì
<CoconutCrab> bỏ vào kernel thì nó cũng load 1 cục ngần nấy lúc load initrd
<CoconutCrab> bỏ vào module thì nó cũng ngồi walk inote table
<vubuntor755> để cho nó mạnh lúc chơi game
<CoconutCrab> cũng lắm thêm 1s chứ mấy
<CoconutCrab> tốc độ cũng như thế thôi
<vubuntor755> tại em thấy mấy bác kia nói để vga với mấy cái mã của cpu thì nó nhanh hơn
<vubuntor755> @,@
<CoconutCrab> chả có đâu
<_Tux_> vubuntor755: bác nào nói đấy
<_Tux_> =)
<_Tux_> chứ bác kia
<_Tux_> hay kiểu đồng chí X
<C4NoC> :]]
<_Tux_> =))
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> ý mềnh bảo nhanh hơn
<C4NoC> thì cùng lắm tính = ms
<C4NoC> đến vài s
<C4NoC> vụ đọc hdd thôi
<C4NoC> :D
<vubuntor755> ôi xời
<vubuntor755> vậy mà mình cứ tưởng bỏ
<vubuntor755> bỏ = bở
<vubuntor755> giờ có con ssd thì chắc cũng chẵng khác biệt gì
<vubuntor755> :v
<C4NoC> ờ
<_Tux_> có khác chứ
<C4NoC> thế nhanh hơn tính bằng ms
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor755> vậy thì chắc dịch thẳng nhân luôn
<vubuntor755> hô hô
<CoconutCrab> graphic card nào chơi game mà biên dịch được luôn trong kernel?
<C4NoC> có chứ
<C4NoC> game kiểu pikachu
<_Tux_> in tèo?
<vubuntor755> card của em là sandy
<_Tux_> card xịn thế
<vubuntor755> Sandybridge Desktop
 * _Tux_ đi google card sandy
<CoconutCrab> cái đó yếu sinh lý
<CoconutCrab> chơi game 3D gì mấy
<C4NoC> lolz
<C4NoC> :]]
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<vubuntor755> vậy là không giá trị àk
<C4NoC> mình tưởng intel CoconutCrab cũng l4d2 nhỉ
<C4NoC> hôm nay thấy CoconutCrab troll vãi
<C4NoC> nói tí cho bạn ấy mừng
<C4NoC> hì hục còm pai
<C4NoC> ói lên ói xuống
<vubuntor755> cái em nó tích hợp cpu đấy bác
<CoconutCrab> windows
<C4NoC> rồi thấy nhanh hơn tầm 0.2-0.5ms
<C4NoC> huehue
<vubuntor755> àk nhầm gpu
<CoconutCrab> linux chạy giật giật
 * _Tux_ bật TF2 ếu chơi nổi luôn
<vubuntor755> chơi trò gì bắn súng ấy
<C4NoC> yếu thế hả
<vubuntor755> trên linux mình này
<C4NoC> thấy 8600GT chơi dc TF2 mà
<C4NoC> TL2 còn chơi qua wine dc
<_Tux_> C4NoC: nVidia thì nói làm giề
<vubuntor755> hồi lúc em chưa dịch thì không bật được max hiệu ứng
<CoconutCrab> driver intel cho linux lụi lắm
<_Tux_> driver ngon mà
<_Tux_> AMD với Intel như sh!t
<vubuntor755> nhưng biên dịch xong thì bật max luôn
 * _Tux_ chả biên dịch mịa gì
<_Tux_> maximum
<_Tux_> =)
<_Tux_> vubuntor755: một kiểu tự sướng cực đoan
<vubuntor755> ồh vậy chắc em cũng phải mua em nvidia về
<_Tux_> khi biên dịch kernel xong
<_Tux_> huehuehue
 * CoconutCrab thấy kiểu gì vẫn lụi
<_Tux_> +1
<vubuntor755> oạch vậy chẵng nhẽ về windows
<vubuntor755> @,@
<C4NoC> ò
<C4NoC> mua nvidia về
<C4NoC> qua win chơi cho lẹ
<vubuntor755> đệt
<vubuntor755> _ _!!
<C4NoC> nói chứ TL2 chơi bên linux dc nè
<C4NoC> thế là đủ dzồi
<CoconutCrab> yap
<vubuntor755> em chơi dota với bắn súng bên linux thôi
<vubuntor755> cái trò buntu gì đó
<CoconutCrab> có card nvidia hẵng xoắn
<CoconutCrab> còn intel thì...
<_Tux_> C4NoC: thì nVidia nó làm driver cũng không lởm lắm mà
 * _Tux_ AMD thì
<_Tux_> ...
<_Tux_> + cả 2 thì =))
<C4NoC> nvidia driver thấy ok mà
 * _Tux_ cả intel và amd
<_Tux_> nhục vkl
<C4NoC> thế mà hôm bữa bị f@ck 1 cái
<C4NoC> hé hé
<vubuntor755> hehe
<C4NoC> sao lão ko chửi tụi amd với intel luôn nhỉ
<_Tux_> C4NoC: hồi chưa f**k
<_Tux_> nó cũng ngon rồi mà
<vubuntor755> nvidia vậy mà bị bác ấy fack
<_Tux_> f**k thì ngon hơn thôi
<_Tux_> =)
<vubuntor755> phải chi bác ấy chưởi luôn chắc giờ có driver ngon dùng rồi
<vubuntor755> =))
 * _Tux_ cầu bác linus thật khỏe
<_Tux_> f**k cả intel lẫn amd
<C4NoC> ờ
<C4NoC> f**k hết cả đám hardware luôn
<vubuntor755> cái xong năm sau hết có máy tính mới dùng
<vubuntor755> =))
<_Tux_> tội nghiệp ổng, f**k nhiều thế
<CoconutCrab> đều
<_Tux_> viêm thận cấp và chết
<_Tux_> =)
<CoconutCrab> 1 cái mic karaoke 5,4m
<_Tux_> mà*
<CoconutCrab> úi, lộn chỗ
<vubuntor755> ủa làm nhiều là bị thận àk
<C4NoC> :3
<_Tux_> vubuntor755: chưa nghe *bổ thận, trang dương* bao giờ hở
<vubuntor755> ồh giờ em mới để ý
<vubuntor755> các bác dùng linux có bật cái gpu lên để chạy mấy cái ứng dụng của google chrome không
<C4NoC> thế gpu để làm cảnh à
<vubuntor755> em thì để làm cảnh
<CoconutCrab> dùng được à?
<vubuntor755> được
<vubuntor755> bác tải cái driconf về
<vubuntor755> rồi kích hoạt lên
 * _Tux_ dùng intel, xài được
<vubuntor755> vậy mà em tưởng cái driver nào cũng dùng được hết chứ
<CoconutCrab> ứng dụng gì mà dùng gpu thế?
<vubuntor755> mấy cái ứng dụng trên web của store google đó bác
<_Tux_> CoconutCrab: một kiểu tự sướng cực đoan
<_Tux_> dùng tăng tốc phần cứng bằng gpu ấy mà
<_Tux_> còn webgl thì khác
<CoconutCrab> :-/
<vubuntor755> :|
 * CoconutCrab tưởng intel làm quái có GPGPU
<C4NoC> :3
<vubuntor755> em đang dùng này
 * CoconutCrab dùng firefox, không dùng chrome
 * _Tux_ firefox, too
<vubuntor755> dùng chrome mới có ứng dụng dùng
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<_Tux_> vubuntor755: có cái gì mà ff hem có
<_Tux_> =)
<CoconutCrab> okay
<vubuntor755> ồh
<vubuntor755> vậy em phải tìm hiểu thêm mới được
<vubuntor755> chứ cũng chuộng firefox lắm mà tại cái store google
 * C4NoC dùng chrome soi ảnh
<C4NoC> choa nóa lẹ
<_Tux_> C4NoC: duyệt tumblr thì khác mịa gì nhau đâu ta
<C4NoC> ờ
<vubuntor755> cái extesion đó tên gì thế bác
<C4NoC> xài 2 cái  1 lúc ấy mà
<vubuntor755> wao
<vubuntor755> em mới biết được thêm cái firefox market
<_Tux_> cái đó cho FF OS chứ cho trình duyệt ếu đâu
<vubuntor755> đệt
<vubuntor755> àk mà em thấy mấy cái chương trình download nhanh trên linux mình
<vubuntor755> thấy mạnh hơn cả idm
<vubuntor755> mà sao sang bên windows thì mấy cái chương trình đó nó lại tèo đi
<vubuntor755> trong khi cả gedit bên windows cũng cùi bắp
<vubuntor755> @,@
<vubuntor755> mấy bác có thử chuyển sang firefox os chưa
<_Tux_> vubuntor755: đọc thông tin cho nó kĩ vào
<_Tux_> nói nhiều thành nói nhảm đấy
<vubuntor755> ờ để em gedit lại phần đó
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-26
<MeiMei> n2i: lâu mới thấy a n2i
<heroandtn3> hello mọi người
<heroandtn3> em đang tách /boot ra phân vùng riêng
<OnionCrab> okay
<heroandtn3> và khi reboot thì nó ra dấu nhắc lệnh grub>
<heroandtn3> em boot vào
<OnionCrab> okay
<heroandtn3> thá»­ grub-install /dev/sda
<heroandtn3> rồi reboot lại nhưng vẫn gặp dấu nhắc lệnh đó
<n0bawk> phải chạy update grub
<n0bawk> install thôi chưa đủ
<heroandtn3> em chạy update rồi
<n0bawk> phải mount cái /boot vào phân vùng mới
<n0bawk> mount phân vùng mới vào cái /boot**
<heroandtn3> em rename phân vùng /boot cũ rồi
<heroandtn3> rồi thêm vào /etc/fstab để mount phân vùng mới vào /boot
<heroandtn3> /dev/hda2    /boot    ext3    rw    0 0
<heroandtn3> đến dấu nhắc grub>, em phải gõ 3 lệnh là: linux, initrd và boot
<heroandtn3> thì mới boot được
<heroandtn3> http://www.gnu.org/software/grub/manual/grub.html#GNU_002fLinux
<iSupyBot> Title: GNU GRUB Manual 2.00~rc1 (at www.gnu.org)
<n0bawk> hda?
<heroandtn3> à cái đó em copy từ chỗ khác
<heroandtn3> máy em là sda
<n0bawk> heroandtn3: check lại cái đoạn install lại grub đi
<n0bawk> !grub2 | heroandtn3
<ubot2> heroandtn3: http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org/index.php/Grub_2
<iSupyBot> Title: Grub 2 – Ubuntu-VN (at wiki.ubuntu-vn.org)
<n0bawk> với cái grub2 phải chroot vào rồi mới  install đc
<heroandtn3> đây là nội dung /etc/mtab, dòng thứ 8 chứng tỏ nó đã mount thành công: http://paste.ubuntu.com/1572763/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<heroandtn3> n0bawk: vâng, để em thử
<heroandtn3> ở đây em cài grub khi đã boot được vào
<heroandtn3> nên em nghĩ là ko cần chroot nữa
<n0bawk> ờ đã boot đc vào thì chắc update lại đúng là đc
<heroandtn3> lệnh update grub chỉ ra thế này
<heroandtn3> # update-grub
<heroandtn3> Generating grub.cfg ...
<heroandtn3> done
<heroandtn3> nên ko có entry nào là phải :(
<heroandtn3> # grub-install --root-directory=/ /dev/sda
<heroandtn3> Installation finished. No error reported.
<n0bawk> heroandtn3: nếu mình nhớ ko nhầm thì có cả option để chỉ cái /boot ở đâu
<heroandtn3> trong grub.cfg ạ?
<heroandtn3> à ko
<heroandtn3> nhưng em thấy là nó vào được dấu nhắc grub>
<heroandtn3> à
<heroandtn3> í anh là lúc install grub
<n0bawk> ờ
<heroandtn3> trên wiki viết sai
<heroandtn3> phiên bản mới chỉ có --root-directory
<heroandtn3> ko có boot
<heroandtn3> à
<heroandtn3> lolz
<heroandtn3> hình như em tìm ra lí do rồi
<heroandtn3> ngon rồi
<heroandtn3> thì ra lúc copy em copy boot vào trong boot
<heroandtn3> thành ra kernel nằm ở /boot/boot/
<heroandtn3> nên nó ko tìm thấy
<n2i> :v
<heroandtn3> # cp -dpR /boot/ /n mnt/newboot/
<heroandtn3> ok
<heroandtn3> :))
 * OnionCrab dòm dòm
<OnionCrab> èo
<heroandtn3> dùng gparted resize phân vùng có mất dữ liệu ko nhỉ mọi người
<heroandtn3> em thấy nó cảnh báo là sẽ mất
<heroandtn3> @.@
<OnionCrab> phân vùng gì?
<WedCrab> new day
#ubuntu-vn 2013-01-27
<vubuntor261> mọi ng ơi
<vubuntor261> cho t hỏi khi cài máy ảo ubuntu
<vubuntor261> t cài xong vituar bõ rùi
<vubuntor261> tích hợp nó vào máy ảo rùi
<vubuntor261> nhưng sao khi t khởi động, kích vào nut start đó, thì nó cứ hiện ra rùi lại thoát lun là sao?
<vubuntor261> giải thích hộ t với
<n0bawk> chắc cài chưa xon
<n0bawk> xong*
<vubuntor261> sao lại vậy nhỉ
<vubuntor261> t cài xong rồi mà
<vubuntor261> ban đầu r sợ k đủ ram
<vubuntor261> t tăng ram lên rùi
<vubuntor261> nhwgn vẫn thế
<vubuntor261> có ai bit k
<vubuntor261> bảo t với
<vubuntor261> t dow bản máy ảo 12.10 ấy
<vubuntor261> link bản đó nè
<vubuntor261> Link: http://sourceforge.net/projects/virtualboximage/files/Ubuntu%20Linux/12.10/ubuntu-12.10-desktop-i386.7z
<iSupyBot> Title: Download VirtualBoxes - Free VirtualBox(R) Images from SourceForge.net (at sourceforge.net)
<vubuntor288> (username/password): ubuntu/reverse
<vubuntor261> là sao vậy bạn 288?
<vubuntor261> mọi ng oi vào link này xem hộ t lỗi j với
<vubuntor261> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1575633/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor020> mọi ng ơi cho t hỏi
<_Tux_> ?
<vubuntor459> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1575633/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor459> mọi ng xem hộ t link này có j sai k nhé
<vubuntor459> t cài virtual box rùi tich hợp ubuntu vào mà k chạy đc
<vubuntor459> hjc
<_Tux_> sao không chạy được
<_Tux_> cài virtualbox từ repo
<_Tux_> nó cài hết depend mà ta
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<_Tux_> bạn này cài ubuntu trên máy ảo virtualbox
<_Tux_> C:\Users\BAO NGOC\
<_Tux_> :sosad:
<vubuntor459> sao vậy bạn
<vubuntor459> không đc à
<vubuntor459> t tưởng cài đc mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor459: thì cài được
<_Tux_> có sao đâu
<vubuntor465> nhờ mọi ng xem hộ t lỗi sai ở đâu với
<vubuntor465> http://paste.ubuntu.com/1575633/
<iSupyBot> Title: Ubuntu Pastebin (at paste.ubuntu.com)
<vubuntor465> t cài virtual box rùi tích hợp vào ubuntu mà k đc
<vubuntor465> k hiểu sao
<vubuntor465> hjc
<_Tux_> chả hiểu cài virtualbox rồi tích hợp ubuntu là sao
<_Tux_> huehuehue
<vubuntor465> thì t cài virtual box
<vubuntor465> xong t cài máy ảo ubuntu
<_Tux_> ờ thì có vấn đề gì?
<vubuntor465> trên máy ảo ubuntu thì có hỗ trợ hdh ubuntu đung k bạn
<vubuntor465> t chạy
<vubuntor465> nhưng khi start thì nó hiện ra chỗ khởi động
<vubuntor465> chỉ enter vào ubuntu một cái
<_Tux_> chả hiểu vubuntor465 nói gì
<vubuntor465> là vào màn hình dòng lệnh đen
<vubuntor465> rùi tự động tắt lun
<_Tux_> máy ảo ubuntu thì hỗ trợ ubuntu là sao
<vubuntor465> t nói từ đầu nhé
<vubuntor465> t mún dùng hệ điều hành ubuntu
<vubuntor465> t k có đĩa cài hệ điều hành
<vubuntor465> bạn t bảo chỉ cần cài vitual và máy ảo
<vubuntor465> là đc
<vubuntor907> hello.
<vubuntor465> nhưng t cài xong
<vubuntor465> có chỗ vào ubuntu
<vubuntor465> t enter vào
<vubuntor465> thì nó hiện ra màn hình dòng lệnh màu đên
<vubuntor465> rùi lại out lun
<vubuntor465> k đc j nữa hết
<vubuntor465> bạn Tux giải thích hộ t với
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: cài ubuntu desktop hay server?
<vubuntor465> desktop
<vubuntor465> bản 12.10
<vubuntor465> có j trục trặc k bạn
<_Tux_> VirtualBox bao nhiêu
<_Tux_> tự cài từ file iso
<_Tux_> hay dùng file vdi?
<vubuntor465> t cài vdi
<vubuntor465> t cài vdi
<vubuntor465> vitual 4.2.6
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: dùng file vdi có sẵn của người khác
<_Tux_> ?
<vubuntor465> t dow trên mạng về bạn à
<vubuntor907> cho minh hoi ke chut.
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: cho mình cái screenshot lúc nó như bạn nói xem
<vubuntor907> cau hinh may minh: PenD 2.8Gh ram 512,
<vubuntor907> HDD 80Gb
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: tốt nhất là bạn tự dùng file iso mà cài
<_Tux_> chứ xài sẵn của người ta
<_Tux_> thì chả học được gì đâu
<vubuntor907> chay duoc Ubuntu ko?
<_Tux_> vubuntor907: đừng dùng Ubuntu
<_Tux_> kiếm cái khác nhẹ hơn đi
<vubuntor907> cai nao?
<_Tux_> vubuntor907: Debian đi
<vubuntor465> là sao bạn
<vubuntor907> Debian co xem duoc phim HD ko?
<vubuntor907> co ho tro tieng viet lun ko?
<vubuntor465> tũ oi
<vubuntor465> tux Æ¡i
<vubuntor465> up ảnh vào đây như thế nào
<_Tux_> vubuntor907: tại sao không :D
<_Tux_> !up
<ubot2> Bạn có thể up ảnh lên http://imgur.com rồi gửi link về đây
<iSupyBot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor465> nhưng giờ t k kiếm đc đĩa Tux à
<vubuntor465> nên k cài iso đc
<vubuntor465> phải dùng tạm thui
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: iso là file iso
<_Tux_> đĩa là đĩa
<_Tux_> chả thấy liên quan gì
<vubuntor465> Tux ơi, có dùng skype k? vào xem ho t với
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: dùng mới mục đích gì
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: không support qua các thể loại IM
<vubuntor465> t đang làm đồ án
<vubuntor465> cái của t cần cài phần mềm
<vubuntor465> mà chỉ trên linux mới cái đc
<vubuntor465> hjc
<redlotus> thì mần máy ảo mà cài
<redlotus> có vấn đề gì nhở
<vubuntor465> t cài máy ảo rùi đây
<vubuntor465> mà lỗi có đ c đâu
<redlotus> lỗi gì?
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: nói lỗi
<_Tux_> mà nãy giờ
<_Tux_> ếu screenshot
<_Tux_> thì thánh biết lỗi gì
 * _Tux_ không đưọc làm đồ án
 * _Tux_ đi troll vubuntor465 huehuehue
<vubuntor465> chờ t tẹo
<vubuntor465> mạng chậm
<vubuntor465> up lâu
<vubuntor465> hjc
 * _Tux_ học dốt
 * _Tux_ vào xó ngồi
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: <- sắp thành kĩ sư tương lai rồi nè
<vubuntor465> http://imgur.com/GofcWIq
<iSupyBot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<vubuntor465> vào xem hộ t với
<redlotus> wth
<vubuntor465> sao thế redlotus
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: máy ảo lỗi
<vubuntor465> Tux xem hộ t
<_Tux_> huehuehue thay bạn kia xài hàng crack đắt vkl
<vubuntor465> lỗi j vậy cậu
<_Tux_> Enterprise Architect
<_Tux_> huehuhue
<_Tux_> chắc vẽ UML
<_Tux_> =]]
<vubuntor465> sao lại cười?
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: có thể cái máy bạn tải về
<_Tux_> nó là 64bit
<_Tux_> hoặc cấu hình cho nó chưa đúng
<_Tux_> túm lại là cài mới lại đi
<vubuntor465> t nhìn là 32 và 64 đều đc mà
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: thì cười thôi
<_Tux_> công cụ xịn mà hem biết xài cũng vậy thôi à
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: bạn không hiểu vấn đề nhỉ
<vubuntor465> uh
<vubuntor465> t gà mà
<vubuntor465> bị cười cũng bit làm sao
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: bảo rồi
<_Tux_> cài từ file iso đi
<_Tux_> cài để test thì nhanh không
<_Tux_> sao phải khổ
<vubuntor465> giờ dow ở trang nào thía cậu
<vubuntor465> cho t site đi
<_Tux_> ubuntu.com
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: google ra ngay mà
<vubuntor465> cài cai iso có cần cái virtual nữa k
<_Tux_> ọa SV năm cuối làm đồ án mà ếu Google được cái link tải
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: VirtualBox là trình máy ảo
<_Tux_> chớ có phải hệ điều hành đâu
<_Tux_> ...
<vubuntor465> uh
<vubuntor465> nó chỉ dùng để hỗ trợ cài máy ảo thui mà
<_Tux_> thế còn hỏi iso thì có cần virtualbox nữa hem
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: bạn là con gái?
<vubuntor465> uh
<vubuntor465> t là con gái
<_Tux_> okie
<_Tux_> thông cảm vậy
<_Tux_> redlotus: support em gái này đê
<vubuntor465> t gà quá làm mọi ng bùn cười lém phải k
<_Tux_> sau ra Hn còn lấy chỗ đi lại
<_Tux_> =)
 * _Tux_ lưót đi
<HappyCrab> lolz
 * _Tux_ sợ con gái học CNTT lắm
 * _Tux_ cầm bơm xình xịch
<HappyCrab> vubuntor465: trường nào vậy? Nếu không phiền.
<miyo> redlotus: pem pem
<_Tux_> miyo: con gái support nhau dễ hơn
<_Tux_> support vubuntor465 đi
<vubuntor465> nói ra trg t lại xí hổ vì có sv như t
<miyo> hả
<miyo> support gì vậy
 * _Tux_ thất học, bơm xe ở cổng trường
<HappyCrab> kệ
<HappyCrab> nói đi
<vubuntor465> hj
<vubuntor465> cntt Thái Nguyên
<vubuntor465> t đang gặp lỗi cài ubuntu miyo à
<HappyCrab> okay
<HappyCrab> giúp xong mua cho mình gói chè
<miyo> vubuntor465: lỗi cài ubuntu là sao cơ
<vubuntor465> okj HappyCrab
<vubuntor465> t cài trên máy virtual box
<_Tux_> miyo: HappyCrab đại thể
<_Tux_> là bạn ấy vác file vdi về
<HappyCrab> cài trên máy ảo
<_Tux_> rồi tạo máy ảo nó lỗi
<_Tux_> end
<_Tux_> :p
<vubuntor465> dùng vdi
<vubuntor465> uh
<vubuntor465> Tux nói đúng
<vubuntor465> haizz
<miyo> ._.
<vubuntor465> và giờ Tux đang cười t
<miyo> vubuntor465: tớ nghĩ nó bị gì thì phải hiện cái thông báo mắng mình chứ
<vubuntor465> thế đó miyo à, giờ t đi cài bản iso
<vubuntor465> hj
<miyo> đọc thông báo ý xem
<miyo> ah
<miyo> ủa
<miyo> dzị là xong òi phải hong vubuntor465 :D
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: hem cười bạn
<vubuntor465> http://imgur.com/GofcWIq
<iSupyBot> Title: imgur: the simple image sharer (at imgur.com)
<_Tux_> con gái thì vậy chả sao
 * _Tux_ thấy buồn thôi
<vubuntor465> miyo xem cái ảnh của t đi
<_Tux_> cười là vì cái enterpise architect kia cơ
<_Tux_> trước vẽ UML xài nó loăng ngoằng quá
<_Tux_> =)
 * _Tux_ kiếm mịa cái đơn giản hơn -> done
<vubuntor465> sao lại cười enterprise
<vubuntor465> t vẫn k hiểu vì sao ấy cười
<vubuntor465> hj
<vubuntor465> nếu vậy thì Tux lại k hiểu t dung nó làm j rùi
<miyo> vubuntor465: anh _Tux_ hay cười vì khi cười anh đẹp trai hơn mà :D
<miyo> đừng nghĩ nhìu
<miyo> hihi
<vubuntor465> t làm đề tài nghiên cứu khoa học
<vubuntor465> cần dùng nó để chuyển tử UML sang XMI
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: thì mình xài nó rồi
<vubuntor465> thanks miyo vì đã an ủi t
<_Tux_> nhìn thấy nó thì nghĩ lại hồi trước thôi
<_Tux_> :)
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: xịn thế
<_Tux_> cả nghiên cứu khoa học à
<vubuntor465> máy cái kia đơn giản hơn, nhưng chuyển k tốt Tux á'
 * _Tux_ thất học huhu
<_Tux_> vubuntor465: ờ ờ ;))
<vubuntor465> lại làm t xí hổ Tux à, t k bit nhìu mà, đừng cười t như thế
<Cua7H> thế đề tài làm cái gì thế?
 * _Tux_ thất học bơm xe ở cổng trường
 * _Tux_ học học nữa, hộc máu
<_Tux_> xịn nhể
<_Tux_> chơi cả php lẫn java
<vubuntor465> t k bit t mới cần mọi ng hỗ trợ chứ, t bít rùi thì đâu cần hỏi nữa , sao lại thái độ với t như thế
<vubuntor465> bùn quá
<Cua7H> :3
<Cua7H> thế túm lại là làm gì?
<vubuntor465> chào mọi ng nhé
<Cua7H> cài ubuntu trên virtualbox đến đoạn nào thì nó đơ?
<Cua7H> okay
<Cua7H> bai
<vubuntor465> t our đây
<_Tux_> Cua7H: có file vdi sẵn
<_Tux_> nhưng chắc cấu hình chưa đúng
<_Tux_> log thấy có PAE gì đó huehuehue
<_Tux_> hỏi 64bit hay 32bit thì hem nói được
<_Tux_> bảo cài lại thì ý kiến gì cò
<_Tux_> -> chịu
<_Tux_> =]]
<_Tux_> mà nta dỗi rồi thì thôi
<Cua7H> okay
 * _Tux_ chả phải việc của mình hehe
<redlotus> _Tux_: chị ấy vẫn chưa out :P
<Cua7H> :3
<n0bawk> cnắc out rồi
<n0bawk> nhưng mà nó cưa die thôi :D
<vubuntor246> có ai ở đây không ạ
<vubuntor246> giúp em vs được không ạ
<n2i> !ask
<ubot2> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-20
<vubuntor312> hi mọi người
<vubuntor312> máy ubuntu mình cài lampp
<vubuntor312> hôm nay dùng lệnh ps -A kiểm tra
<vubuntor312> thấy phải có khoảng 100 cái httpd chạy
<vubuntor312> tình trạng này là bị sao nhỉ các bạn ? giờ cái localhost vào chậm như rùa luôn
<Stanley00> server bạn có public ra ngoài hay không?
<Stanley00> apache chạy theo kiểu multiprocess, multithread, nên có nhiều cái process httpd như vậy là bình thường, bạn có thể chỉnh lại trong file config cho phù hợp lại. Chi tiết chắc là có thể xem trong chỗ này http://httpd.apache.org/docs/2.2/mod/worker.html, /me chưa đụng tới httpd bao giờ nên không giúp được gì thêm cả
<SuperLuserv2> [ 404 Not Found ] - httpd.apache.org
<vubuntor312> uh, vấn đề là chiều tối tới sáng thì local chạy rất nhanh mà ít process httpd, bắt đầu từ sáng là quá trời luôn, khi mình đối tên thư mục web thì lượng procss httpd còn có 5 cái à
<Stanley00> vubuntor312: vậy là có khả năng đang bị scan :|
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-21
<mariozx> Ai giúp mình về phím chứng năng fn của máy - Toshiba C840.
<mariozx> 1) Bị ngược: ví dụ ấn f9-> giảm âm thanh. Fn+F9 mới là F9
<OfficeCrab> thế set lại trong shortcut ấy
<mariozx> 2) Không nhận đủ (ví dụ phím tắt chuột)
<OfficeCrab> system setting -> keyboard/input gì đó -> shortcut -> chỉnh lại
<mariozx> Vào shortcut chỉ chỉnh phím tắt cho các chức năng. Mình muốn đảo ngược phím fn mà
<OfficeCrab> thì bấm ngược lại
<OfficeCrab> à
<OfficeCrab> okay
<OfficeCrab> hmm
<mariozx> có cách đảo ngược không. Mình quen phím thường ấn F5 là F5
<OfficeCrab> hmm
<mariozx> giờ phải ấn Fn+F5 mới là F5
<OfficeCrab> cái này setup cũng mệt đấy
<OfficeCrab> ngủ trưa đã
<mariozx> :)
<OfficeCrab> nhưng ý tưởng chung là
<OfficeCrab> dùng xev xem key event của nó là gì
<OfficeCrab> nếu bấm F9 chay mà nó lại ra volume down
<OfficeCrab> thì tức là phải set ở phần bàn phím
<OfficeCrab> set cái đó có thể set trong bios
<OfficeCrab> (có thể nhé)
<OfficeCrab> hoặc hardcor hơn thì sửa lại keymap
<OfficeCrab> (which is a pain)
<OfficeCrab> okay
<OfficeCrab> bít thế
<OfficeCrab> ngủ đã
<mariozx> đúng rồi. Hiện tại F9 ra giảm volume
<OfficeCrab> xem trong xev ?
<mariozx> okie cảm ơn bạn Crab, ngủ đã. Có gì mình nhờ vả sau hey
<mariozx> :-)
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-22
<SuperLuserv2> KeyError: u'khanhpt' (file "/usr/local/lib/python2.7/dist-packages/willie/coretasks.py", line 273, in track_part)
<vubuntor982> Hi moi nguoi! minh vua moi cai ubuntu 13.10 vao may, cpu cua minh la t4200 nhung khi danh lenh lscps thi...
<vubuntor982> Architecture:          i686 CPU op-mode(s):        32-bit, 64-bit Byte Order:            Little Endian CPU(s):                1 On-line CPU(s) list:   0 Thread(s) per core:    1 Core(s) per socket:    1 Socket(s):             1 Vendor ID:             GenuineIntel CPU family:            6 Model:                 23 Stepping:              10 CPU MHz:               2000.056 BogoMIPS:              4000.11 L1d cache:             32K 
<vubuntor982> dang le phai 2 nhan chu!
<vubuntor982> tai sao lai la 1 nhan ha moi nguoi?
<vubuntor982> khong ai online het sao?
<chungbd> vubuntor982: ping
<chungbd> vubuntor982: bạn còn ở đó ko?
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-23
<vubuntor757> ad Æ¡i
<Stanley00> !ask
<ubot2`> Mời bạn cứ nêu câu hỏi, không cần xin phép!
<vubuntor757> máy e đang chạy win 8
<vubuntor757> cài ubuntu lúc khởi đọng lại máy
<vubuntor757> có lựa chọn win8 và ubuntu
<vubuntor757> e chọn ubuntu mà ko boot đc
<Stanley00> bạn nói rõ hơn 3 chữ *không boot được* một tí được không?
<vubuntor757> hiện lên bảng đen
<vubuntor757> windows failed to start
<Stanley00> chọn ubuntu mà *window failed to boot* là sao?
<vubuntor757> đấy
<vubuntor757> chọn ubuntu mà ko vào đc , nó hiện lên bảng đấy
<vubuntor757> e chụp ảnh màn hình rồi
<vubuntor757> để e gửi link ảnh cho
<vubuntor757> http://www.fshare.vn/file/KNC5UPCFAW/
<SuperLuserv2> [ Fshare - Dich vu chia se, luu tru du lieu mien phi tot nhat ] - www.fshare.vn
<Stanley00> vubuntor757: bạn up lại trên imgur.com dùm nha
<vubuntor757> http://imgur.com/ojoDcv5
<SuperLuserv2> [ imgur: the simple image sharer ] - imgur.com
<vubuntor757> <a href="http://imgur.com/ojoDcv5"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/ojoDcv5.jpg" title="Hosted by imgur.com" /></a>
<SuperLuserv2> [ imgur: the simple 404 page ] - imgur.com
<Stanley00> vubuntor757: bạn cài win trong máy ảo, sao đó cài ubuntu bằng wubi chung với cái máy ảo này à?
<vubuntor757> e ko có đĩa nên dùng pm đĩa ảo
<vubuntor757> ultraiso
<vubuntor757> trước e vẫn cài = cách này trên con sony win xp đc , h sag asus chạy win 8 thì lại ko chạy đc
<Stanley00> vubuntor757: xem lại câu hỏi của mình đi. *máy ảo*, không phải *đĩa ảo*
<vubuntor757> ko
<vubuntor757> e có dùng máy ảo để cài đâu
<Stanley00> thế sao cái màn hình ra kỳ thế? độ phân giải có tí tẹo?
<vubuntor757> tại e chụp = điện thoại nên thế
<vubuntor757> lap e là asus g750jx cơ
<Stanley00> _Tux_: vào đỡ hộ /me nha
<vubuntor757> sao ad
<Stanley00> vubuntor757: 1. mình không phải ad.
<vubuntor757> h sá»­a sao a
<Stanley00> 2. bạn bỏ wubi đi, cài lại thằng mới, thẳng vào đĩa cứng. wubi bây giờ không còn support nữa thì phải.
<vubuntor757> cài = đĩa cứng thì có chạy song song win8 vs ubuntu ko ạ , hay là cài ubuntu vào mất win8
<Stanley00> cài đúng thì chạy song song bình thường, tương tự như cài 2 window thôi
<vubuntor757> ra thế , thank a nha
<mariozx_> 0fficeCrab, máy của mình tự dưng phím fn lại đảo ngược
<mariozx_> Giờ F5 lại là F5
<mariozx_> Fn+F9 mới là giản volume
<mariozx_> và mất cả ảnh nền desktop, trở về giao diện như mới cài ubuntu xong
<mariozx_> Ảo thật
<CoconutCrab> :v
<ditva> :D @Mariozx_ làm thế nào mà hay thế
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-24
<vubuntor092> máy mới nên ngta cài ubuntu, về nhà xem lại, e mới thấy là e k biết mật khẩu -_- :| làm thế nào h ạ :(
#ubuntu-vn 2014-01-26
<vubuntor101> 2 các bác cho em hỏi cái này
<vubuntor101> em mới dùng debian
<vubuntor101> em thấy nó có cái phần mềm quản lý gói
<vubuntor101> giống như ubuntu bản cũ
<vubuntor101> nhưng tìm hoài không ra
<vubuntor101> không biết nó tên gì
<vubuntor101> các bác chỉ em với được không
<vubuntor101> http://debianhelp.files.wordpress.com/2011/11/debian6_software_centre.png?w=474
#ubuntu-vn 2015-01-19
<vubuntor067> chào các bác
<vubuntor067> em có xài ubuntu cho máy asus X453Ma nhưng shutdown không được
<vubuntor067> và màn hình không điều chỉnh được độ sáng,
<vubuntor067> nhờ các bác chỉ giúp em với, em cảm ơn
<quydov> bạn nói thế này sao biết đc
<quydov> ít ra shutdown ko đc, nó có báo gì ko bạn
<vubuntor067> nó chạy đến
<quydov> nghe bảo asus hay bị lỗi này, do bios thì phải
<quydov> bạn vào terminal
<quydov> sudo shutdown -h now coi
<vubuntor067> em update phiên bản bios mới nhất nhưng vẫn bị
<quydov> xem log nó báo gì xem bạn
<vubuntor067> em làm rùi nhưng nó vẫn bị
<quydov> tail -f /var/log/messages coi
<vubuntor067> vâng, bác đợi em tí
<vubuntor067> thanhquy@thanhquy-X453MA:~$ tail -f /var/log/messages tail: cannot open ‘/var/log/messages’ for reading: No such file or directory thanhquy@thanhquy-X453MA:~$ ^C thanhquy@thanhquy-X453MA:~$
<vubuntor067> em đánh lệnh này nó báo vậy đó bác
<n0bawk> vậy là ko có cái đó :D
<n0bawk> vubuntor067: bạn cài pastebinit vào
<n0bawk> rồi chạy lệnh sau: dmesg | pastebinit
<n0bawk> copy cái link vào đây
<quydov> nhầm, ubuntu là /var/log/syslog :D, hoặc như n0bawk đó, lệnh dmesg | tail
<vubuntor067> vậy đánh lệnh thế nào vậy bác ơi
<quydov> dmesg | tail -n 100 > ~/log
<n0bawk> sudo apt-get install pastebinit
<n0bawk> dmesg | pastebinit
<n0bawk> copy paste vào
<quydov> dmesg dài quá
<quydov> dmesg | tail -n 1000 | pastebinit
<quydov> không bạn cài: sudo apt-get install xsel
<vubuntor067> thanhquy@thanhquy-X453MA:~$ dmesg | tail -n 1000 | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/9781249/ thanhquy@thanhquy-X453MA:~$ dmesg | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/9781251/
<quydov> xong chạy: dmesg | tail -n 1000 | xsel -b
<quydov> là nó copy vào clipboard
 * n0bawk toàn đọc full :))
<vubuntor067> vậy là đúng chưa vậy bác
<quydov> đúng rồi bạn :D
<quydov> mình nhìn chưa ra lỗi, nhường các bác xem :D
<vubuntor067> em nghe nói trên forum có khi bi bad sec tỏr cungx có thể bị,
<vubuntor067> bác có biết phần mềm dò bad trên ubuntu cho em xin với
<quydov> để mình gọi thằng đệ vào help
<quydov> xem có biết ko
<vubuntor067> thanks bác
<n0bawk> bios của mấy thằng này có vẻ dỏm :))
<vubuntor067> hình như là như vậy, vì giá của nó rẻ mà
<quydov> bạn thử sudo shutdown -h now coi vubuntor ơi
<vubuntor067> ok, thanks bác
<vubuntor580> không xong rồi bác ơi
<vubuntor580> dùng lệnh sudo shutdown -h now nó ra màn hình đen ngòm hà
<vubuntor580> vẫn phải ấn nút shutdown giữ thì nó mới tắt
<n0bawk> vubuntor580: nó có hiện chữ gì ko?
<vubuntor580> nó không hiện chữ
<quydov> đấy, giờ làm lại cái bước lấy log lúc nãy đi
<vubuntor580> ra màn hình
<n0bawk> vubuntor580: ok
<vubuntor580> ah, lúc nãy em quên lưu lệnh rùi
<n0bawk> ko cài và cấu hình log rotate thì có khi log bị xoá :))
<n0bawk> vubuntor580: bạn dùng 2 card đồ hoạ?
<vubuntor580> không card onboard mà chỉ 1 card thui
<vubuntor580> bác cho em xin lại cái lệnh lúc nãy đi
<quydov> dmesg | tail -n 400 | pastebinit
<vubuntor580> thanhquy@thanhquy-X453MA:~$  dmesg | tail -n 400 | pastebinit http://paste.ubuntu.com/9781346/ thanhquy@thanhquy-X453MA:~$
<n0bawk> vubuntor580: bạnd dang dùng ubuntu version nào?
<vubuntor580> 14.04 lts bạn ah
<vubuntor580> mình có thử dùng 14.10 vẫn bị y chan luôn
<quydov> http://askubuntu.com/questions/125844/shutdown-does-not-power-off-computer
<quydov> thử cái này coi vuunbutor
<quydov> :D
<vubuntor580> thanks
#ubuntu-vn 2015-01-23
<CoconutCrab> ;; Query time: 83 msec
#ubuntu-vn 2015-01-24
<CoconutCrab> lại đâ
<vubuntor513> sau khi em cai window truoc, unbutu sau, le ra se xuat hien bootloader cua unbutu. Nhung em ko thay, phai lam the nao moi nguoi
#ubuntu-vn 2016-01-25
<vubuntor448> Chao moi nguoi
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<vubuntor448> co ai o do cho minh hoi chut ve eclipse ubuntu ko aj
<CoconutCrab> bạn cứ hỏi?
<vubuntor448> Minh bi loi ve elaipse tren ubuntu khi dung SVN
<vubuntor448> http://i.imgur.com/bAtnWMD.png
<vubuntor448> ma ko bit sao cho het
<vubuntor448> no cu ra popup user credential
<vubuntor448> cac ban ai bi nguyen nhan ko chi minh cach khac phuc nha
<vubuntor448> email minfh la tkvclub01@Hotmail.com
<vubuntor448> thankk
<CoconutCrab> uh huh
<CoconutCrab> chạy rồi ha
#ubuntu-vn 2016-01-28
<vubuntor339> help
<CoconutCrab> help what?
<vubuntor339> tiếng viet dc k
<vubuntor339> e cài ubuntu 14.4
<vubuntor339> có 2 ổ cứng
<CoconutCrab> ờm
<vubuntor339> 1 cái cài hđh
<vubuntor339> 1 cái đe chứa dũ liêuh
<vubuntor339> cài xong cái ô cung chứa hđh chia se đc di liêu
<vubuntor339> cái ổ thứ 2 chia se dc nhung máy con khong vào đê xem dc du liêu bên trong
<vubuntor339> có cách nao giúp e k ?
<CoconutCrab> uhm
<CoconutCrab> máy con là máy nào?
<vubuntor339> e đã cài sam ba
<CoconutCrab> máy con là windows?
<vubuntor569> alo
<vubuntor569> xin lỗi
<vubuntor569> khi nay e bi mất điên
<vubuntor569> có ai ở đây k
<MrTuxHdb> không
<MrTuxHdb> chỉ toàn một đám AI
<vubuntor569> hì
<vubuntor569> khi nãy e hỏi chút nh bi mat điên
<MrTuxHdb> mất điện là do chưa đóng tiền điện
<vubuntor569> k fai đâu
<vubuntor569> hi`
<vubuntor569> e hoi chut nha
<vubuntor569> e cài ubuntu 14.4
<vubuntor569> máy em có 2 ổ cứng
<vubuntor569> 1 cái em cài hđh
<vubuntor569> 1 cái e chứa dư liệu
<vubuntor569> cài xong hđh thi ổ cài hđh chia se dc dư liệu với các máy con chay windows
<vubuntor569> ổ thứ 2 chia sẻ đc nhung máy con k vào thư mục chia sẻ để lấy dữ liệu dc
<vubuntor569> chi nhìn thấy thôi
<vubuntor569> e đã cài samba rồi nhung k biết viết như thế nào đẻ chia se dc dữ liệu ở ổ 2
<vubuntor569> giúp e dc không ?
<vubuntor569> có ai ở đó k
<MrTuxHdb> không chia sẻ được dữ liệu là do permission chưa đúng
<vubuntor601> chỉnh sửa permission như nào vậy ạ
<vubuntor601> a mrTuxHdb
<vubuntor601> các anh bớt chut thời gian hướng dãn e qua teamview dc k a ?
<vubuntor601> ?
<vubuntor601> alo
<vubuntor601> ai giúp e voi ah
<vubuntor601> cả nhà oi
<lewtds> ?
<vubuntor601> có ah có thời gian giup e tý k
<lewtds> bạn cứ hỏi đi, k cần phải xin phép
<vubuntor601> cai ổ ext4 cua e chia se thu muc dc
<vubuntor601> nhung máy con windows vào đó thấy mà vào k dc
<vubuntor601> giờ phải làm sao a
<lewtds> chia sẻ qua samba ý hả?
<vubuntor601> e cài sam ba rồi
<vubuntor601> chia se dc ổ cài hệ điều hành
<vubuntor601> nhưng ổ gắn thêm chia se dc nhung k vao đc
<vubuntor601> e k biets cài dat mục permission
<vubuntor601> e co teamview
<vubuntor601> có thể vào xem giúp e dc k
<CoconutCrab> tự đọc doc đi >:3
<vubuntor601> có ai co link huong dan k
<CoconutCrab> ở đây toàn người đi làm, không thể bỏ 1 2 tiếng của cty để giúp riêng bạn được
<CoconutCrab> nhưng nếu bạn chỉ rõ vấn đề thì mọi người có thể nêu hướng giải quyết
<vubuntor601> e gugo lam theo k hiểu
<CoconutCrab> https://help.ubuntu.com/lts/serverguide/samba-fileserver.html
<CoconutCrab> làm theo cái này?
<vubuntor065> xin chào
<vubuntor065> có ai ko ạ?
<PassiveWaste> ko
<PassiveWaste> 12h rồi
<PassiveWaste> đi ngủ đi
<vubuntor065> @@
<vubuntor065> ko ai giúp mình sao :(((((
<PassiveWaste> 12h rồi
<PassiveWaste> ngủ đi
<PassiveWaste> thức khuya mọc mụn đấy
<vubuntor065> bên này là trưa
<vubuntor065> mình đang trên serv ảo
<lewtds> east coast?
<vubuntor065> can any one help me
 * PassiveWaste chui chăn
<vubuntor065> i'm newbie
<lewtds> chưa hiểu là help gì? = )
<vubuntor065> @
<vubuntor065> @@
<vubuntor065> thôi nói vầy
<vubuntor065> mình vừa từ Windows chuyển sang Ubuntu
<vubuntor065> soạn văn bản và lưu
<vubuntor065> mà ko biết lưu chỗ nào
<vubuntor065> cách tổ chức file của Ubuntu khác quá
<vubuntor065> mình ko hỉu
<lewtds> vubuntor065: bạn soạn văn bản bằng phần mềm gì?
<vubuntor065> Libre
<lewtds> trong ubuntu mỗi người sẽ có một thư mục nhà riêng
<lewtds> nằm ở /home/<tên người dùng>
<lewtds> check ở đó
<vubuntor065> à
<lewtds> và ở /home/<tên người dùng>/Documents nữa
<vubuntor065> chứ không phải lưu ở các Partition riêng như Windows ?
<lewtds> k
<vubuntor065> mình thấy rồi
<vubuntor065> nhưng có 1 điều
<vubuntor065> nếu mình cài lại Ubuntu
<vubuntor065> đồng nghĩa vs việc mất hết các dữ liệu người dùng đó?
<lewtds> trong Linux (và các HĐH Unix) có khái niệm toàn bộ file system là một cái cây thư mục
<lewtds>  / là đỉnh
<vubuntor065> và nếu mình muốn mở dữ liệu có sẵn từ các partition khác lúc trước mình lưu trên Windows
<lewtds> sau đó rẽ nhánh ra các thư mục con
<vubuntor065> mình mở chỗ nào?
<lewtds> mở cái phần mềm duyệt file ra
<lewtds> sẽ thấy bên trái
<lewtds> có một cái danh sách
<lewtds> các partition
<lewtds> nhấn vào cái có tên muốn xem
<lewtds> khi nhấn vào thì HĐH sẽ làm một thao tác gọi là mount
<lewtds> biến nội dung của cái partition đó thành một thư mục con trong cây thư mục nói trên
<vubuntor065> chứ không có đường nào để truy cập vào từ /root?
<lewtds> thường là ở /media/<tên ổ>
<vubuntor065> vậy nếu chưa mount thì partition ko truy cập được trên Ubuntu đúng ko bạn?
<lewtds> đúng rồi
<vubuntor065> yeah
<vubuntor065> vậy các tài liệu mình lưu
<lewtds> mount tức là gắn nó vào thành 1 phần của cái tree
<vubuntor065> trong thư mục user của Ubuntu
<vubuntor065> qua bên Windows ko mở đc hả bạn?
<lewtds> mở được
<vubuntor065> chỉ có cách lưu nó trên partition?
<vubuntor065> mở sao bạn?
<lewtds> nhưng phải cài driver để xem định dạng đĩa ext4 của ubuntu
<lewtds> nhưng cách đó k hay bằng dùng một phân vùng NTFS để chia sẻ file giữa 2 HĐH
<vubuntor065> driver đó tên j
<lewtds> vì driver NTFS của ubuntu tốt hơn driver ext4 cho win
<vubuntor065> bạn cho mình tên đc ko
<lewtds> google xem, lâu rồi mình k đụng cái đó
<vubuntor065> mình search ko ra
<vubuntor065> à
<vubuntor065> mà sao Ubuntu ko mount sẵn các partition ngay từ đầu?
<vubuntor065> mỗi lần mở file từ partition là vào media liền
<vubuntor065> khỏi cần phải mở partition đó trước
<lewtds> cái này thì chịu
<vubuntor065> :D
<lewtds> nhưng có thể config để nó làm như thế được
<vubuntor065> nếu sau này Ubuntu lỗi phải cài lại
<lewtds> chắc là không distro lớn nào làm như thế vì làm vậy sẽ tăng thời gian khởi động
<vubuntor065> thì coi như dữ liệu người dùng mất hết à?
<lewtds> uhm, nếu cài theo layout ổ cứng default của bộ cài
<lewtds> còn nếu sợ mất thì có thể tách /home ra một phân vùng riêng
<lewtds> giống như bên win chia ổ D: để data ý
<vubuntor065> còn 1 vđề nữa
<lewtds> nhưng ubuntu có hệ thống mount xịn hơn
<vubuntor065> là mình dùng 1 ổ cứng gắn ngoài dùng BitLocker
<lewtds> nên có thể bê toàn bộ /home ra ổ khác mà hđh vẫn coi như k có chuyện gì xảy ra
<vubuntor065> gắn vào Ubuntu
<vubuntor065> nó ko nhận
<vubuntor065> mình search nó hiện ra thế này
<vubuntor065> http://askubuntu.com/questions/617950/use-windows-bitlocker-encrypted-drive-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<lewtds> cái này thì k biết luôn vì chưa bh động vào
<lewtds> cái link đó có vẻ okay
<lewtds> nhưng hơi thủ công
<vubuntor065> mình có down về 1 gói .tar.tz2
<vubuntor065> .tar.bz2
<vubuntor065> mà ko biết cách cài @@
<lewtds> vubuntor065: cái .tar.bz2 đó nó giống như file zip thôi
<lewtds> bên trong chứa mã nguồn của cái chương trình đó
<lewtds> bạn phải compile
<lewtds> ra file chạy thì mới chạy được
<lewtds> khá phức tạp đấy
<vubuntor065> @@
<vubuntor065> trời ạ
<vubuntor065> sao ngta ko compile sẵn r đưa cho mình
<lewtds> cho nên tốt nhất là nghỉ cái bitlocker đấy đi
<vubuntor065> xài luôn@@
<lewtds> vubuntor065: vì linux k chỉ có ubuntu
<lewtds> mà còn nhiều distro khác
<lewtds> chúng nó nói chung là k tương thích về binary
<lewtds> phần mềm compile cho 1 distro chưa chắc đã chạy trên distro khác
<lewtds> thậm chí là giữa các bản ubuntu khác nhau
<vubuntor306> mình truy cập
<vubuntor306> http://wiki.ubuntu-vn.org:8080/index.php?title=T%C3%A0i_li%E1%BB%87u_Ubuntu-VN
<vubuntor306> sao trang này trống trơn vậy bạn?
<lewtds> wiki đó cũ rồi và k được quản lý nữa bạn ah
<lewtds> ping Tux|AFK
<vubuntor306> :(
<lewtds> https://github.com/Ubuntu-VN/wiki/wiki
<lewtds> có một cái wiki mới ở đây nhưng cũng một thời gian rồi chưa cập nhât
<lewtds> nếu bạn google được bằng tiếng Anh là tốt nhất
<vubuntor306> cảm ơn bạn
<vubuntor306> mình search trên Ubuntu Soft Center
<vubuntor306> thấy có 1 cái tên là BitLocker Drive Encryption access library
<vubuntor306> tức là nó có hỗ trợ BitLocker
<vubuntor306> mà ko biết xài @@
<vubuntor306> bạn chỉ mình đc ko
<lewtds> cái này ý hả?
<lewtds> https://github.com/libyal/libbde
<vubuntor306> đúng rồi bạn
<vubuntor306> mình biết là nó làm về BitLocker
<vubuntor306> mà ko hiểu nó là gì và ko biết xài
<lewtds> cái đó hình như chỉ support readonly
<lewtds> vubuntor306: lằng nhằng lắm
<vubuntor306> huhu
<lewtds> bạn mới tập dùng mà phải làm cái đó thì k chịu được đâu
<lewtds> nên tốt nhất là sang win
<lewtds> bỏ mã hóa đi
<vubuntor306> sao bên Ubuntu rắc rối quá v
<lewtds> khác biệt về hệ tư tưởng
<vubuntor434> mình làm theo hướng dẫn này
<vubuntor434> http://askubuntu.com/questions/617950/use-windows-bitlocker-encrypted-drive-on-ubuntu-14-04-lts
<vubuntor434> bị báo lỗi đoạn sudo make sudo make install
<vubuntor434> bạn giúp mình đc ko
<lewtds> lỗi ntn?
<vubuntor434> đoạn make sudo
<vubuntor434> nó báo là
<vubuntor434> ./encommon.h:34:26: fatal error: polarssl/aes.h: No such file or directory compilation terminated. Makefile:115: recipe for target 'dislocker.o' failed make: *** [dislocker.o] Error 1
<vubuntor434> nhìn quá trời chữ luôn
<vubuntor434> ko biết đâu mà lần
<lewtds> cài thêm cái này nữa
<lewtds> sudo apt-get install libpolarssl-dev
<lewtds> trong phần comment ý
<vubuntor434> có vẻ mọi việc tiến triển rồi
<vubuntor798> tới bước sudo dislocker -r -V /dev/sdaX -uPASSWORD -- /media/bitlocker
<vubuntor798> mình ko biết làm sao nữa :3
<lewtds> sdaX là mã của phân vùng mã hóa
<lewtds> trong linux thì mỗi thiết bị phần cứng sẽ có một file tương ứng trong /dev
<lewtds>  /dev/sd{a,b,c} là cho các loại ổ cứng, ổ USB
<lewtds> bên trong mỗi ổ cứng lại có các phân vùng
<lewtds> mỗi phân vùng có một con số
<lewtds> vd /dev/sda1, /dev/sdb2
<lewtds> nếu máy bạn chỉ có 1 ổ cứng gắn trong thì nó sẽ là sda
<lewtds> còn ổ gắn ngoài mã hóa kia sẽ là sdb
<lewtds> cái đó chắc cũng chỉ có 1 phân vùng thôi nên sẽ là sdb1
<lewtds> muốn biết chính xác thì chạy sudo blkid
#ubuntu-vn 2016-01-29
<vubuntor686> chào mấy anh( chị), em cài theme trên Ubuntu, em đã copy folder vào /usr/share/themes rồi nhưng em bật Unity Tweak lên thì không thấy xuất hiện trong đó ạ
<lewtds> cho vào ~/.themes cũng được, k cần sudo
<lewtds> nếu nó k hiện ra thì có thể là do theme đó k hỗ trợ gtk3?
<vubuntor686> làm thế nào để kiểm tra theme đó có hỗ trợ GTK3 không ạ
<vubuntor686> Em tải theme này, http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Copernico+Theme?content=167439
<vubuntor686> nó có hỗ trợ không ạ
<lewtds> cái này khá mới nên chắc là có
<lewtds> hỗ trợ gnome 3 == hỗ trợ gtk3
<lewtds> bạn nhét thử vào ~/.themes xem
<vubuntor636> là nó bị lỗi gì anh, em mới bị rớt mạng
<vubuntor362> dạ chào mấy anh( chị), em muốn giao diện file manager trở về như thế này được không ạ ( http://i.stack.imgur.com/Gvt7m.png ) chứ tự nhiên bây giờ nó trở thành thế này ( http://imgur.com/b4zu59q )
#ubuntu-vn 2018-01-24
<CoconutCrab> sure
<avis> hello.  i am not guilty Michela, of going to the playground for kids at all and it wa sonly Iowa not me proven by NASA alone. i am micheal.  that gets me out of here.
<avis> i hope you will benefit from all that i have left
<avis> not guilty coquite
<avis> a gift from Mary.
<avis> Iowa guy went there, thats what i know.  the worm Dune didn't like the red one.
#ubuntu-vn 2018-01-25
<CoconutCrab> huh
